# ***1.8t 1/4mile list ***



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

[email protected]/60ft/year model/[email protected]/tires/weight/name(screenname)/state
Example:
[email protected]/1.747/02gti/[email protected]/slicks/2500/rich(vdubed)/IL
This is a master list that will be updated.
You must also have proof if the time is questionable, timeslips/vids/witnesses.
You can post up any times 20sec to 9sec! 
Also in your posts list you mods/shoutouts/dynos
So post your times, good luck and have fun!!!
9sec:
[email protected]/1.49x/1991 Corrado/20v Turbo/2090 lbs/26X10 w/skinnies/wheelie bars/Joel Brown(Purple-Pill)/PA
10sec:
[email protected]/x.xxx/98golf/turbo/slicks/Marco(sem)/Can
[email protected]/1.69/95 golf/2.0 20v/s362 turbo/26x8.5x13 M&H/(euroroccoT)
[email protected]/1.69/2002 GTI/1.8t/T3/T67P DBB/24.5x8.5x15 M&Hw/skinnies/Eddie Woolsey (EdsGTI,Force Fed Engineering)NY
[email protected]/x.xxx/95corrado/2.0NA/slicks/nate(the professor/race101)/KY
[email protected]/1.68X/95 GTI/SC61/1830/25X8.7 M&H/RICK(DIRTYMOFO)/MD
[email protected]/1.73x/92gti/gt3052/2450/slicks/billy(1.billyT)TX
11sec:
[email protected]/1.64x/99a4/35r/3375#/205.60.15 falken/Gavin(gavin18t)/??
[email protected]/1.797/99GTI/SC-5031E/26x10.5 ET street/Psyko swede/SE
[email protected]/1.98/2002 gti 337 edition/T3T67/2950/24.5x8.5x15"wheels/fullstreettrimexceptfortires/Frank(Frankiebonez)
[email protected]/1.771/2001 MKIVJetta/1.8t/ 2871turbo+nitrous /3050#/24.5m&h/Sam(18bora)/NJ
[email protected]/1.581/00A42.0T/GT35r/034 SEM/XXXXlbs/ 225/45/17 BFG drag radials/Mike(Audi2ptzero)/CA
[email protected]/x.xxx/84gti/gt30r+autronic/slicks/xxxx/Drew(?)/??
[email protected]/1.763/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL
[email protected]/1.927/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/22x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)
[email protected]/2.033/01gti/GT35r/26x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)/NY
[email protected]/1.762/2002 gti/1.8t/gt3076r/2500#/24.5m&h w/rear skinnies/rich(vdubed)
[email protected]/x.xxx/82PU/???/slicks/xxxx/rolo(?)/PR
[email protected]/1.797/02gti/GT35R [email protected]/regular 195/65/15 street tires/2800/Peter(O2VW1.8T)/NC
[email protected]/1.728/83 gti/20v/gt3582r/~1850#/24.5x9 MT's on Flystars + Flystar skinnys/Aaron(speeding-g60)
[email protected]/x.xxx/0320th/gt3071/slicks/xxxx/jeff([email protected])/??
[email protected]/1.811/03GTI/[email protected]+50/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60)/PA
[email protected]/1.71x/02 gti/[email protected]+75/slicks/2400#/tim(grocery gett3r)/ILLinoise....
[email protected]/1.793/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @27 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
[email protected]/1.765/2002 337/1.8t/gt30.40/3012#/26x8" hoosiers/frank(frankiebonez)/NY
12sec:
[email protected]/1.759/83 GTI/1.8T/T60-1 @ 23psi/2050#/23" M&H w rear skinny/Aaron(speeding-g60)
[email protected]/x.xxx/00golf/t3/t4+40/slicks/xxxx/billy(1.billyT)/TX
[email protected]95/x.xxx/01gti/ko3+100/unknown/xxxx/Ric(?)/??
[email protected]/2.123/05GLI/[email protected] psi/225-45/17 BFG DR's/3075/Nick(3071R-GLI)/FL
[email protected]/2.01x/02GTi/[email protected]/2750/235.60.15M&H DOT/peter(O2VW1.8T)/WA
[email protected]/x.xxx/01jetta/t3t4+70/unknown/xxxx/troy(?)/??
[email protected]/1.721/00gti/ko3s/light/slicks/chim(chim-chim18t)/NJ
[email protected]/x.xxx/02gti/t3t4/unknown/xxxx/steve(?)/VA
[email protected]/x.xxx/86golf/ko3+70/xxxx/unknown/trever(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/97passat/gt30r/unknown/xxxx/teddy(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/00gti/aprstg3/slicks/xxxx/nick(revo)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/01SeatLeon20VT4/[email protected]/225/40-18/3141lb/Jonas(efterZ)/Denmark 
[email protected]/1.855/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @25 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
[email protected]/x.xxx/00jetta/gt28rs/xxxx/unknown/bryan(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/0320th/[email protected]/xxxx/24.5M&H/tommy(tommyc83)/IL
[email protected]/2.008/02jetta/[email protected]/slicks/2650/Tyson(poppy)/TX.
[email protected]/1.727/01A4/[email protected]/235-40-18/3300/Brandon(BranCKY3)/MI
[email protected]/1.89/00gti/aprstg3/BFG DR/2880/greg(little p)/MI
[email protected]/1.936/91 Jetta/t3.t4 60-trim .63/2500#/24.5x8x15 ET Drag/Brian Haenszel(haenszel)/VA
[email protected]/2.005/2002 GTI/ 1.8T/ T3S60/ 2800/ 17" BFG DRs/ Dustin Kemplin (dustygti82)
[email protected]/1.98x/02jet/aprS3+/slicks/xxxx/bill(in2turbos)LA
[email protected]/x.xxx/01golf/gt28rs/xxxx/unknown/chris(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/00beetle/ko3+100/xxxx/unknown/andrew(?)/??
[email protected]/2.155/05GLI/[email protected] PSI/17" BFG DR/3020 #/xxxxx(3071R-GLI)/FL 
[email protected]/x.xxx/03'377/aprstg3/xxxx/unknown/rich(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/02gti/ko3+50/xxxx/unknown/joseph(krautfed)/AL
[email protected]/x.xxx/02jetta/[email protected]/xxxx/24.5M&H/adam(adam20v)/IL
[email protected]/x.xxx/03gti/e50t3t4/xxxx/unknown/stephen(?)/??
[email protected]/x.xxx/83rabbit/t3t4/xxxx/unknown/john(?)/??
[email protected]/2.261/05GTI/GT2871R/2900#/18"ToyoProxes-4 300TW/Daniel( GT-ER )/PR
[email protected]/x.xxx/01gti/t3t4/xxxx/unknown/tom(?)/??
[email protected]/2.32x/02gti/[email protected]/225.45.17kuhmo/2700lbs/zach(igotaprestent4u)/OH
[email protected]/2.210/2003 20th/1.8t/gt28rs/20psi/3074 lb's/16" gforce sports/bill(mystery chip 1.8t)PA
[email protected]/x.xxx/00jettaauto/ko3+50/xxxx/unknown/jonathon(?)/??
13sec:
[email protected]/1.778/02Jetta/K03s(100oct)/2775 lbs/24.5M&H/Dipen(JettaDude101)/IL
[email protected]/1.757/01A4/[email protected]/225-50-16BFG's/3200/Brandon(BranCKY3)/MI
[email protected]/60ft/1986 Golf II 20VT/[email protected]/track slicks/2204/Gonçalo(HidRo)/Cascais - Portugal
[email protected]/1.856/05GTI/ko4-023(GIACko4-20,93octprog)/2800?/24.5M&H/David(SloGLS)/IL
[email protected]/x.xxx/02SeatIbizaCupra20VT4/[email protected]/205/40-17 Toyoproxes r888/2650/Casper(300bhpCupra)/Slovenia
[email protected]/1.758/1991 Gti/ko3s GIAC X+93oct/23x8.5 M&H/2500/Mike(spdfrek)/IL
[email protected]/1.822/01NB/[email protected]/kdw2's/3000ish/lean(bluesleeper)/TX
[email protected]/2.422/02gti337/[email protected]/18'' kuhmo MX/3015/ricky(vw1990corrado)/MA
[email protected]/1.680/90Gtx/ko3s SDS Standalone +94oct/street tires/Richard(focalpoint)/Ontario,Canada
[email protected]/2.2xx/03GTI/[email protected]/18streets/3250/JR(Thebox)/NJ
[email protected]/2.501/95golf2dr/t3t4.86(sds)/17"toyos/Dylan(16vplus4)/CAN
[email protected]/2.281/02Gti/[email protected]/michelin mxv4+ /2580/Travis(sivart)/GA
[email protected] on stock Ko3s. (25 lb boost)/(jetta32687)
[email protected]/2.313/2001 Jetta/[email protected]~18psi(apr100oct)/bfg/xxxx/Scott(Papaskot)/NY
[email protected]/1.8/'02GTI/1.8t/k03s/17psi oldschool GIAC chip/30XXlbs/15"BFG's (UniDub)FL
[email protected]/2.259/02 337/20VT K04-23/3000ish/225-40-18" all-seasons/Eddie (nuther337)
[email protected]/2.185/04gti/[email protected]/nitto nt555/2900/sonny18t/AZ
[email protected]2.77/2.303/2004 GLI/1.8T/K04-23/fullweight/225-40-18 street tires/Derek(loudgli)
[email protected]/2.4/2005 Jetta GLI/KO3S @ 27psi/16" Falken 512s/3030lbs/Mike(SAVwKO)/OH
[email protected]/2.112/2004 GTI /[email protected]/225/50/15 bfg drag radials/stock - rear seats/(Atlantoniusiii)/NC
14sec:
[email protected]/2.6xx/03gti/ko4-001revostg2/street tires/josh(fenix420)/WA
[email protected]/2.2xx/04 gti/ko3s (revo 3-bar)/205-55-16 stock conti's/xxxx/Erik(Erik04gti)/MD
[email protected]/2.spin/2005 GTI 1.8T/[email protected]/$80 sears tires/themadskater905/md/nc(themadskater905)
[email protected]/2.3xx/03 Jetta/Ko3S, 20PSI/Wanli S1099/3200/(Khaos)OR
[email protected]/2.258/02GTI/k03sGIACx+/Azenis Sport RT-215s/2800/Jeff(4ceFed4)/NJ
[email protected]/2.209/03GTI/K03s(Revo)/2525#/BFG drag radials/Nick(Nick_1.8T)/??
[email protected]/2.345/00Passat/[email protected]/3560/225 45-17/Andy(VariantStg3)
[email protected]/2.419/00golf4dr/gt3076R [email protected]/205/65/16 street tires/3200~/ Peter (Tdipower4me)/NY
[email protected]/2.154/04autogti/ko3s/stock16's/xxxx/lax1492/MD
[email protected]/2.2xx/01Jetta/ko3s/hankook k106/xxxx/xxx(rep ny)/ NY
[email protected]/2.179/01gt/KO3 giiac/snow tires/XXXX/ (mark hamill)NY
[email protected]/2.217/2003 Beetle/1.8T/K03s/?/Michelin Pilot sport 18" (20psi)/Matas(r0nd3L)IL
[email protected]/2.30/02 GTI/1.8t/K03s @ 15psi/3000#/195/65/15(Island20v)
[email protected]/2.2xx/02GTI/K03sRevo/18"RCs/xxx(BboyRonnie)/AZ
[email protected]/2.5xx/02Jetta/k03s/street/2800/tom(forcefedjetta)/ma
[email protected]/2.269/0320thI/stock tires/3128lbs/name(greasygizno)/NJ
[email protected]/2.288/o3GTi/ko3s 16psi/bfg kdw/3xxx/Ryan(ryanvw)/WindsorOntario Can
[email protected]/2.226/02 GTI 337/K03S @ Stock Boost/18" Sumitomo HRTZ/Stock Weight/Mistamike17/KY
[email protected] 02 gti ko4-01 on 18"street tires(lardstax)
[email protected]/2.256/01GTI/stock KO3/stock weight ~3000#/195/65-15 Potenza RE950/Rossi(flat4ever)/??
[email protected]/3.2XX/02jetta auto/t3/t4/cooperZeons/ryan (Cptmorgemaker)/IN
[email protected]/x.xxx/03Jetta/K03Sx+/Michelin/xxxx/ Kamikaze2Dope/CA
15sec
[email protected]/2.4xx/01Jetta/[email protected]~21psi/Bridgestone Potenza G009(bald)/3200/Jeff(ColoradoSoul03)/OH.
[email protected]/2.160/2002 337/1.8t/ko3s BONE STOCk/ BBS RC's Kumhos/Jayce(ullbsory1.8t)
[email protected]/01GTI/[email protected]/street/stock/corollinout/MD
[email protected]/2.669/2004 GLI 1.8T/[email protected]<16PSI/Dayton(Bridgestone) Daytona/NY(true2liter)
[email protected]/2.342/20thAEGTI/K03s Stock PSI/Cooper tires/3XXX/Luke(Wolfs01burg01)/FL
[email protected]/2.509/0320thAE/k03s(APR 93oct)/3xxx#/225/40-18Fuzion 18x8.5 ASA AR1's/G.J.(gtfli1)/IL
[email protected]/2.703/05gti/stock/3100#ish/225x45x17" Hankook Rs2 Z212/Andy(meangreen18t)/??


http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by vdubed at 11:05 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

and dont foget to add yourself to the 2006 race ladder
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2469379


----------



## greasyginzo (Apr 18, 2006)

[email protected]/2.269/20thAE/stock tires/3128lbs/NJ
Mods: x+,TIP,V-Flow,stock exhaust


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (greasyginzo)*

added!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

you do not specify mk4 or other so here is rick benners in a mk 3
8. [email protected]/1.837/95 GTI/SC61/25X8.7 M&H/RICK(DIRTYMOFO)


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (purple-pill)*

[email protected]/1.856/2005GTI/1.8t/ko4-023(GIACko4-20,93octprog)/2800?/24.5M&H/David(SloGLS)
Slow a$$ ko4's


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

I should be making somw passes on sunday...... we'll see


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_you do not specify mk4 or other so here is rick benners in a mk 3
8. [email protected]/1.837/95 GTI/SC61/25X8.7 M&H/RICK(DIRTYMOFO)


and i have to add yours also! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what state is rick from?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.811/03 GTI/[email protected]/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60/PA
http://www.phnkjnky.com/old/pi...5.jpg <-- slip


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

OH I thought this was for this season....
[email protected]/1.831/01gti/2871r/24.4x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)
edited 60 foot


_Modified by Junk T.I. at 5:55 PM 8-24-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_OH I thought this was for this season....


That's what I thought. But...
[email protected]/1.805/2003 GTi 20th A.E./[email protected]/3000?/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike (Hetzen)


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_[email protected]/1.811/03 GTI/[email protected]/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60/PA
http://www.phnkjnky.com/old/pi...5.jpg <-- slip


Damn I have slips that rock your 60ft but I'm slower by like 3 tenths to the 330. I think its the 02m.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*

updated!
yeah this list is for all time. the race ladder in the drag forum is only for 2006
so whatever anyone has done years ago(as long there is enough info)
will be added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

sweeet top 5 for now


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (greasyginzo)*

add me
18. [email protected]/2.01x/2002 GTi/1.8T/[email protected], pump gas/2750/235.60.15 M&H DOT slicks/peter(O2VW1.8T)


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Hetzen)*

in case this slips the the bottom of the forums, there is a link to it in the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

add me
[email protected]/2.32/02gti/[email protected]/225.45.17kuhmoallseasons/2700lbs/zach(igotaprestent4u)/ohio


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

I'm not going to post up numbers yet cause on saturday I'm going to the track again for the first time wih the GT2871R so God help me..lol.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*

AVR stock looking Golf MK4 1.8T
11,24 @ 129Mph 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2195867


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_AVR stock looking Golf MK4 1.8T
11,24 @ 129Mph 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2195867

you should reformat the info in the one specified in the first post


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

[email protected]/11.797/99GTI/Precision SC-5031E/26x10.5 ET street/Psyko swede


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (foffa2002)*

Old info (last updated 4/14/05 from VWSport
*1.*10.109 @ 137.55mph, Marco Preiano, 1998 Golf CL, Built Motor 20v 1.8T - Race Car - Canada - Info SEM
*2.*10.743 @ 121.54mph, Nate Romero, 1995 Corrado, All Motor 2.0l 20v - Race Car - USA - Info Race 101
*3.*10.812 @ 135.05mph, Billy Tylaska, 1992 GTI, Stock AEB 1.8T - Street Car - GT3052 + Haltech - USA
*4.*11.475 @ 124.94mph, Drew Scheafer, 1984 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Street/Race Car - GT30R+ Autronic - USA
*5.*11.640 @ 121.41mph, Rolo Santa, 1982 VW Pickup, 20v 1.8T - Puerto Rico
*6.*11.784 @ 117.73mph, Jeff Clark, 2003 20th AE GTI, Stock AWW 1.8T - FullRace Manifold GT3071R + Revo BT - USA
*7.*11.851 @ 118.43mph, Pat Brown, 2001 GTI, Built AWW 1.8T - ATP GT2871R + Revo BT - USA
*8.*11.854 @ 115.67mph, APTuning/Driver Ian Case, 2003 GTI, Race/Street Car - Stock AWW 1.8T - APR Stage 3 + 50 Shot - USA
*9.*12.027 @ 115.27mph, Sam, 2001 Jetta, Stock AWW 1.8T - Street Car - APR Stage 3+ 
*10.*12.200 @ 117.08mph, Billy Tylaska, 2000 Golf, Stock AWD 1.8T - T3/T4 Turbo + 40shot - USA
*11.*12.230 @ 113.95mph, Ric Fish, 2001 GTI, Stock AWW 1.8T - K03 + 100shot - USA
*12.*12.418 @ 117.39mph, Troy Casteel, 2001 Jetta, Stock AWW 1.8T - ATP T3/T4 + 70shot - USA
*13a.*12.456 @ 110.48 mph, Andrew Lloyd, 1983 GTI, Stock AEB 1.8T - GT30R 19Lbs (Microtech)
*13.*12.512 @ 118.31mph, Steve Soeder, 2002 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - T3/T4 + Revo BT
*14.*12.526 @ 112.27mph, Trever Reinholt, 1986 Golf, Stock 1.8t - KO3sport + 70shot
*15.*12.557 @ 102.98mph, Chim-Chim, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - K03 Sport (No Nitrous)
*16.*12.573 @ 104.73mph, Teddy Leszczynski, 1997 Passat, AEB 1.8T - ATP GT30R 
*17.*12.609 @ 112.47mph, Nick Revo, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - APR Stage 3
*18.*12.670 @ 111.55mph, Bryan Howarth, 2000 Jetta, Stock AWD 1.8T - ATP GT28RS + APR K03 Chip
*19.*12.685 @ 108.44mph, Tommy Carmody, 2003 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Dubwerks Kit + GIAC
*20.*12.709 @ 110.54mph, Greg Peruski, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - APR Stage 3
*21.*12.817 @ 118.77mph, Chris Boyd, 2001 Golf, Stock AWW 1.8T - GT28RS
*22.*12.830 @ 109.01mph, Andrew ATP, 2000 Beetle, Stock APH 1.8T - K03 + 100shot
*23.*12.839 @ 108.53mph, Rich Righetti, 2003 GTI 337, Stock AWP 1.8T - APR Stage 3
*24.*12.853 @ 110.90mph, Joseph Bellamy, 2002 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - K03 + 50shot
*25.*12.881 @ 107.29mph, Adam Lynch, 2002 Jetta, Stock AWP 1.8T - Dubwerks Kit + GIAC
*26.*12.886 @ 110.09mph, Stephen Meli, 2003 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Tyrol Sport Kit (Innovative E50 T3/T4)
*27.*12.923 @ 114.72mph, John Pastore, 1983 Rabbit (MK1),Stock AEB 1.8T - ATP Stage 3 T3/T4
*28.*12.961 @ 109.34mph, Tom Vortsman, 2001 GTI, Stock AWW 1.8T - T3/T4
*29.* 12.997 @ 104.38mph, Jonathon Revelo, 2000 Jetta, AWD 1.8T - Automatic - K03 + 50shot

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=571


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

updated!
please check the state and county codes and make sure that they are right. thanks.
yeah i wish that the vwsport list had more info








maybe some of the guys on there will chime in with more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

haha...i just saw that i added a 11.797 60ft
Please edit


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_haha...i just saw that i added a 11.797 60ft
Please edit 

lol
thats slow
what is the 60s?1.797?


_Modified by vdubed at 9:54 AM 8-25-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_yeah i wish that the vwsport list had more info








maybe some of the guys on there will chime in with more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so only those posted with all the requested info will be updated in the "master" list in the first post


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
so only those posted with all the requested info will be updated in the "master" list in the first post









i will add them! i would just like to know more about the run/car/setups.
i know i wont get all the info because 50-70% of the cars on that list dont exsist anymore


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

incorporating both list together! so check the list if anyone has more info on the cars from the vwsport list please let me know. thanks


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

we lost Joel's run
[email protected]/1.49x/1991 Corrado/20v Turbo/2090 lbs/26X10 w/skinnies/wheelie bars/Joel Brown(Purple-Pill)


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_we lost Joel's run
[email protected]/1.49x/1991 Corrado/20v Turbo/2090 lbs/26X10 w/skinnies/wheelie bars/Joel Brown(Purple-Pill)

yeah i havent gotten to the 2006 race ladder guys yet.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

5. 11.640 @ 121.41mph, Rolo Santa, 1982 VW Pickup, 20v 1.8T - Puerto Rico
I've seen this car is person ( years ago )...Makes me proud.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*

[email protected]/1.765/2002 337/1.8t/gt30.40/3012#/26x8" hoosiers/frank(frankiebonez)


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (FrankiEBoneZ)*

updated!
man all those 12sec runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

i wish i was part of this list


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

post up the times in your sig and you in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_post up the times in your sig and you in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


those arent anything to be proud of..in 2 weeks i might have something to be proud of though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_

those arent anything to be proud of..in 2 weeks i might have something to be proud of though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL... good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.71/02 gti/apr [email protected]/slicks/2400#/tim, (grocery gett3r) illinoise....


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (grocery gett3r)*

what about the nitrous.....


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Midnight_1.8T)*

[email protected] same info kit only


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (grocery gett3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grocery gett3r* »_
[email protected]/1.71/02 gti/apr [email protected]*+75*/slicks/2400#/tim, (grocery gett3r) illinoise....


good deal i couldnt remember all the info on that run and a +75 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

come on, i know more 1 person has ran 13s and 14s


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

There is something I'm not getting about these two runs:
# [email protected]/1.811/03GTI/[email protected]+50/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60)/PA
# [email protected]/1.71x/02 gti/[email protected]+75/slicks/2400#/tim/(grocery gett3r)/ILLinoise....
Ian did worse 60' than Tim yet Tim did a worse time but trapped 7 mph MORE.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_There is something I'm not getting about these two runs:
# [email protected]/1.811/03GTI/[email protected]+50/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60)/PA
# [email protected]/1.71x/02 gti/[email protected]+75/slicks/2400#/tim/(grocery gett3r)/ILLinoise....
Ian did worse 60' than Tim yet Tim did a worse time but trapped 7 mph MORE.








if we had a breakdown of both runs to see what really is going on would help. prob depends on where in the 1/4 they sprayed.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_if we had a breakdown of both runs to see what really is going on would help. prob depends on where in the 1/4 they sprayed.

Didn't think of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

If you could sir, please place me where I belong:
[email protected]/1.854/1983GTi/1.8T/[email protected]/2280/24.5x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)
Hopefully it will stop raining every race night soon and I will be able to move up...


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_come on, i know more 1 person has ran 13s and 14s

Everyone is too fast for my slo azz dub







I'm the only post so far in the 13's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (SloGLS)*

[email protected]/60ft/year model/[email protected]/tires/weight/name(screenname)/state








my KO3s time
[email protected]/2.08/2002/Stock [email protected] on pump/205/50/15 DR/2450/peter(O2VW1.8T


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_There is something I'm not getting about these two runs:
# [email protected]/1.811/03GTI/[email protected]+50/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60)/PA
# [email protected]/1.71x/02 gti/[email protected]+75/slicks/2400#/tim/(grocery gett3r)/ILLinoise....
Ian did worse 60' than Tim yet Tim did a worse time but trapped 7 mph MORE.









ian had a custom gearset.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (grocery gett3r)*

Yup, VR Gearing + 4.24 R&P... Plus, I believe Tim was spraying the whole time, I was only juicing from 2nd -> 4th.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (O2VW1.8T)*

its just going to be personal best times so k03/gt100 if you ko3 time is better then that is what will be posted. we will be updating so if you run better it will be updated. and if things change between runs please lets us know. IE: turbo, weight, 60s
thanks


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Yup, VR Gearing + 4.24 R&P... Plus, I believe Tim was spraying the whole time, I was only juicing from 2nd -> 4th.

He hit it in 2nd too I think.


----------



## poppy (Jun 6, 2004)

[email protected]/2.008/02 jetta/57 trim [email protected] 25psi/slicks/2650w/driver/Tyson(poppy)TX. witness..BillyT


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (poppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy* »_[email protected]/2.008/02 jetta/57 trim [email protected] 25psi/slicks/2650w/driver/Tyson(poppy)TX. witness..BillyT 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif added!


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (poppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy* »_[email protected]/2.008/02 jetta/57 trim [email protected] 25psi/slicks/2650w/driver/Tyson(poppy)TX. witness..BillyT 

nice trap. What sw or standalone?


----------



## poppy (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

Revo BT. Car made 382whp the day before the track.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (poppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy* »_Revo BT. Car made 382whp the day before the track.

And only trapped 115?


----------



## rep ny (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

14.1 @ 98/2.2 60ft/2001 jetta /ko3s/hankook(s?) k106 or sumthin /weight-- no rear seats/rep ny/ NY

mods 
apr 93 
2.5" TB
kinetic fmic
samco tip



_Modified by rep ny at 11:54 AM 8-27-2006_


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

[email protected]/2.344/2001 Jetta/[email protected] PSI/205-55-r16 BFG from BJ's wholesale/?#(normal mk4 minus passenger/rear seats, minus spare plus a 135lb driver/skot(papaskot)/NY


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (rep ny)*

we'd be a good race, [email protected] w/a 2.3 60 ft, also in ny








oops supposed to be an IM...sorry im a little drunk


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.5/02jetta/k03s/street/2800/tom(forcefedjetta)/ma


----------



## 98Bboy (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (forcefedjetta)*

[email protected]/2.2/02GTI/K03S,Revo, 3"TB, FMIC/RCs/BboyRonnie/AZ

....


_Modified by BboyRonnie at 9:23 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## poppy (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_
And only trapped 115?


The car would bog really bad on every start. Notice the bad 60ft. I think using a 8.5inch wide slick was the main problem, and it was the first time at the the track.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (poppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy* »_[email protected]/2.008/02 jetta/57 trim [email protected] 25psi/slicks/2650w/driver/Tyson(poppy)TX. witness..BillyT 

I can see bog with a T04E unless you're launching at 6000 RPM...








Your probably not spinning much at all so your traps will be down. You might try a few runs with streets and a little spinning to show better MPH.


----------



## rep ny (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (papaskot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papaskot* »_we'd be a good race, [email protected] w/a 2.3 60 ft, also in ny








oops supposed to be an IM...sorry im a little drunk









haha next time your in lower ny


----------



## poppy (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

Spin?? I wish I could have. 6000 rpm launch? Did that. All it would do is flop out of the hole. That resulted in 2.2 60's. The last run I floored in on the last yellow and slipped out the clutch to keep the rpms up, and resulted in the 2.0 60ft. I just need more practice and maybe a different size tire.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (poppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy* »_

The car would bog really bad on every start. Notice the bad 60ft. I think using a 8.5inch wide slick was the main problem, and it was the first time at the the track.

hey what did you all remove to get it that low in weight. Cause that is freakin light for a jetta


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sonnyisarealboy (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Boostin20v)*

[email protected]/2.185/04gti/k03s/[email protected]/nitto nt555/2900/2.5''cb,evoms cai,stock side mount,no rear seats & spare/sonny18t/AZ








edit : that should finally cover it.



_Modified by sonny18t at 12:10 AM 8-28-2006_


----------



## poppy (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
hey what did you all remove to get it that low in weight. Cause that is freakin light for a jetta

That should have read w/o driver. Everything was gone on the interior except for a carbon sparco driver seat. 1/2 tank of gas and my bogarts. slicks and skinnies. I have a carbon hood and deck lid also.


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

[email protected]/1.757/01A4/[email protected]/225-50-16 BFG's/3200/Brandon(BranCKY3)/MI


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VW1990CORRADO)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
[email protected]/x.xxx/00gti/ko3s/light/slicks/chim(chim-chim18t)/NJ
_Modified by vdubed at 9:21 AM 8-28-2006_

pssshhh... what happened to the [email protected]?


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

damn I didnt know there was a 1.8t ladder, I got work to do. Rich you know what to do.
11.19 @ 128.54


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*

[email protected]/XX/2001 Seat Leon 20VT4/3076 [email protected]/225/40-18 street-tires/3141lb/Jonas (efterZ)/Denmark 










_Modified by efterZ at 12:42 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*

All updated!!

_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_
pssshhh... what happened to the [email protected]?









sorry bud. all that info was from vwsport list







duh i should of remembered! but i was a cut and pasteing fool








do you have more info on that run like 60s and weight(approx)

_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_damn I didnt know there was a 1.8t ladder, I got work to do. Rich you know what to do.
11.19 @ 128.54
 well your 1st in the 11sec







just like me in the 12sec damn your a fn sec faster







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







time for more power










_Modified by vdubed at 9:46 AM 8-29-2006_


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

what about chris tapp? he ran a 10.8x iirc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

60' was 1.721.. not sure on the weight.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_what about chris tapp? he ran a 10.8x iirc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would love to put him on but i would want alittle more info on the run/car.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (chim-chim1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_60' was 1.721.. not sure on the weight.
 got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh and FYI the ditch and elbow hurt


----------



## 300bhpCupra (Dec 8, 2005)

[email protected]/XX/2002 Seat Ibiza Cupra 20VT4/[email protected]/205/40-17, Toyo proxes r888/2650 lbs/Casper (300bhpCupra)/Slovenia


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (300bhpCupra)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_i would love to put him on but i would want alittle more info on the run/car. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2598179
"As far as specs on the car, it has a 2.0l built on an aba block, a GT35R, stock ecu with programming, 1000cc injectors, stock aeb head with cams, and the car is full weight, just under 3400lbs. The tires are toyo RA1 radials. Not sure what else you wanted to know.
It's the first A4 I know of to go tens..
It is daily driven, my only car at the moment, has never been on a trailer. It even got me home today after I had second gear let go, so I cant complain"
another quote
The run was on C-16, if I'm going to run race gas, it may as well be the good stuff. I also went 11.9 @ 120mph on 94 octane last weekend, on a mediocre pass. Boost level was about 35 psi.
I can see you had a few good runs yourself this weekend.
Lots of A4's going fast these days, Pretty cool.
And yes, 3400lbs would be as raced, with me in it


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_what about chris tapp? he ran a 10.8x iirc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am a little confused here?
Are all these cars audis? I think DIRTYMOFO is a GOLF with FWD. Chris's car is a Quattro.
Apples/Oranges.
I think the 11.19 is the fastest A4/Mk4 VW Car so far.


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 1:41 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
I am a little confused here?
Are all these cars audis? I think DIRTYMOFO is a GOLF with FWD. Chris's car is a Quattro.
Apples/Oranges.
I think the 11.19 is the fastest A4/Mk4 VW Car so far.

_Modified by VariantStg3 at 1:41 PM 8-29-2006_

you're deff confused because the thread title is *"1.8T"* which is not limited to a mk4 chassis. if it were, half the cars listed would need to be removed. unless there are corrado mk4's.










_Modified by under boost at 4:48 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_
you're deff confused because the thread title is *"1.8T"* which is not limited to a mk4 chassis. if it were, half the cars listed would need to be removed. unless there are corrado mk4's.









No, I recognize that it is the 1.8t motor 1/4 mile list. I just thought you where saying Chris's car was the fastest A4 as in VW chassis not as in Audi Model. I think he is the fastest Audi!!!








...and I was a little confused. But just for the record a 2.0 liter engine is not a 1.8 liter engine...








_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_2.0l built on an aba block...



_Modified by VariantStg3 at 2:43 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*

Well...I wanted to put some better numbers up but these will have to do. 
*[email protected]/2.261/2005 GTI/1.8t/GT2871R/~2900#/ 18" Toyo Proxes-4 300TW/ Daniel Barboza ( GT-ER ) / PR*



_Modified by GT-ER at 1:00 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

12 second cars are out of order.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GT-ER)*

fixed! that one snuck in there


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

13.5 @116mph / 1995 Golf 2dr / t3t4 .86 a/r( no more) / Standalone / Stock clutch







/ 17" wheels w/ toyos


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_fixed! that one snuck in there









Hey vdubed...I snuck in on page two, but still no love. You should be happy to put me up simply cause your faster than me....


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re:*

How come you didn't add me in, my times were posted on vwsport







#9
9. 12.027 @ 115.27mph, Sam, 2001 Jetta, Stock AWW 1.8T - Street Car - APR Stage 3+ 
10. 12.200 @ 117.08mph, Billy Tylaska, 2000 Golf, Stock AWD 1.8T - T3/T4 Turbo + 40shot - USA 
11. 12.230 @ 113.95mph, Ric Fish, 2001 GTI, Stock AWW 1.8T - K03 + 100shot - USA 
12. 12.418 @ 117.39mph, Troy Casteel, 2001 Jetta, Stock AWW 1.8T - ATP T3/T4 + 70shot - USA 
13. 12.512 @ 118.31mph, Steve Soeder, 2002 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - T3/T4 + Revo BT 
14. 12.526 @ 112.27mph, Trever Reinholt, 1986 Golf, Stock 1.8t - KO3sport + 70shot 
15. 12.557 @ 102.98mph, Chim-Chim, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - K03 Sport (No Nitrous) 
16. 12.573 @ 104.73mph, Teddy Leszczynski, 1997 Passat, AEB 1.8T - ATP GT30R 
17. 12.609 @ 112.47mph, Nick Revo, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - APR Stage 3 
18. 12.670 @ 111.55mph, Bryan Howarth, 2000 Jetta, Stock AWD 1.8T - ATP GT28RS + APR K03 Chip 
19. 12.685 @ 108.44mph, Tommy Carmody, 2003 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Dubwerks Kit + GIAC 
20. 12.709 @ 110.54mph, Greg Peruski, 2000 GTI, Stock AWD 1.8T - APR Stage 3 
21. 12.817 @ 118.77mph, Chris Boyd, 2001 Golf, Stock AWW 1.8T - GT28RS 
22. 12.830 @ 109.01mph, Andrew ATP, 2000 Beetle, Stock APH 1.8T - K03 + 100shot 
23. 12.839 @ 108.53mph, Rich Righetti, 2003 GTI 337, Stock AWP 1.8T - APR Stage 3 
24. 12.853 @ 110.90mph, Joseph Bellamy, 2002 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - K03 + 50shot 
25. 12.881 @ 107.29mph, Adam Lynch, 2002 Jetta, Stock AWP 1.8T - Dubwerks Kit + GIAC 
26. 12.886 @ 110.09mph, Stephen Meli, 2003 GTI, Stock AWP 1.8T - Tyrol Sport Kit (Innovative E50 T3/T4) 
27. 12.923 @ 114.72mph, John Pastore, 1983 Rabbit (MK1),Stock AEB 1.8T - ATP Stage 3 T3/T4 
28. 12.961 @ 109.34mph, Tom Vortsman, 2001 GTI, Stock AWW 1.8T - T3/T4 
29. 12.997 @ 104.38mph, Jonathon Revelo, 2000 Jetta, AWD 1.8T - Automatic - K03 + 50shot


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
Hey vdubed...I snuck in on page two, but still no love. You should be happy to put me up simply cause your faster than me....















 sorry man i totally missed it














your on now!!!!!!


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_How come you didn't add me in, my times were posted on vwsport







#9


mr. 11.70s







not 12.00 updated! and your on it










_Modified by vdubed at 11:22 AM 9-1-2006_


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.778/2002 Jetta/20v K03s (100oct)/2775 lbs/24.5M&H/Dipen(JettaDude101)/IL










_Modified by JettaDude101 at 11:21 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Re: (JettaDude101)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vdubed)*

any updates?


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_any updates?

Yeah, I think 11.780 is faster than 11.784


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
Yeah, I think 11.780 is faster than 11.784









lol, funny guy Sam, I woulda said the same things


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Re: ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
Yeah, I think 11.780 is faster than 11.784









fixed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.603/91Gti/ko3s GIAC X+93oct/Falken Ziex ZE-512 205/50R15/????/Mike (spdfrek)/IL
I need to learn to drive and make another pass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

updated! from the race ladder list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

I think you should make a MK2 ,MK3 and Mk4 list .
Feels like MK4 is the only thing thats not a bucket .


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*

I think the intention was just to have this be a 1.8T engine list, no matter what its in.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_I think the intention was just to have this be a 1.8T engine list, no matter what its in.









that is why i have you guys list your year/car for the list. 
mk4:



11.24 from sweden
11.780 from usa








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.258/2002 GTI/k03s w/ GIAC x+/Azenis Sport RT-215s/2800/Jeff (4ceFed4)/NJ
Mods: X+, 3" DP, 2.5" CB, n75 J, lots of little stuff.
Run was made with the rears and spare out, running 2 parts 93 to 1 part xylene (101 octane combined), with custom MBC and Lemmiwinks timing advance to match higher octane. Englishtown Raceway Park, September 2004.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (4ceFed4)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_



11.24 from sweden
11.780 from usa








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

go sweeden!


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (chim-chim1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_
go sweeden!









LUDFISK!!!




_Modified by vdubed at 12:58 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Why isn't this a sticky?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.155/05GLI/[email protected] PSI/17" BFG DR/3020 LBS/3071R-GLI/FL


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_[email protected]/1.811/03 GTI/[email protected]/Slicks/2750/Ian(WhiteG60/PA
http://www.phnkjnky.com/old/pi...5.jpg <-- slip


is that apr stage 3, or gt28r ? wut software


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (SpDsTeR)*

[email protected]/2.2/03GTI/[email protected]/18 inch streets/3250(Thebox)/NJ


_Modified by TheBox at 5:04 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (SpDsTeR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpDsTeR* »_
is that apr stage 3, or gt28r ? wut software

apr sgt 3 +50shot and custom APtuning trans


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Took the Passat out for a run:
[email protected]/2.345/2000Passat/[email protected]/3560/225 45-17/Andy(VariantStg3)
No good launch, EVER







, but kinda happy with the MPH. 
OH, and this time in the twelves is me:
[email protected]/x.xxx/83gti/[email protected]/unknown/xxxx/andrew(?)/??
It's a dup as I am upto
12.208 sec


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 7:55 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*

all set bud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

bump up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
apr sgt 3 +50shot and custom APtuning trans









There really wasnt anything "custom" about the trans. 
It did have a spool but other then that all we did was change the ring & pinion and 4th gear(all oem parts) so we would be maxing out 4th gear at the end of the track


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (APTuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APTuning* »_There really wasnt anything "custom" about the trans. 
It did have a spool but other then that all we did was change the ring & pinion and 4th gear(all oem parts) so we would be maxing out 4th gear at the end of the track

lol, not custom


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_
lol, not custom

and since today is wednesday i thought that your post in this thread would have been a worthy post? lol


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_and since today is wednesday i thought that your post in this thread would have been a worthy post? lol

Sorry if I built you up and then let you down Joel....
I know, I know man, I said Id go tonight, but i had to work late..... Damn broken audis lol


_Modified by Junk T.I. at 5:36 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*

getting colder out there hope to see the times drop fellas







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## in2turbos (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.98/02jet apr S3+/slicks/bill scott {in2turbos} new orleans la.


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

[email protected]/2.6/03gti ko4-001 revo stg2/street tires/josh goad(fenix420)/oak harbor wa/

yeah...60' time killed me. not good at launching this thing yet.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (fenix420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fenix420* »_[email protected]/2.6/03gti ko4-001 revo stg2/street tires/josh goad(fenix420)/oak harbor wa/

yeah...60' time killed me. not good at launching this thing yet.

That 60 foot killed me is an understatement. Using the 2 for every 1 tenth rule you could be a low 13 second car with some stickyness.


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

yeah...like i said. gotta figure out how to launch. plus i have the stock axles on it and i didn't want to put drag radials on there fearing something would break. definitely more potential there..just gotta get to it. getting ready to go bt as well so that will get the times down.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (fenix420)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** ([email protected])*

no good on a new best.. made 1 pass, missed 3rd, double clutched, let it ripp, missed 4th, clutched again and then ran a [email protected]


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*

damn patty cakes.
well it will come with time. when you get back from work shoot me a pm or an instant message. i wanna talk about some transmission ideas with ya.


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_no good on a new best.. made 1 pass, missed 3rd, double clutched, let it ripp, missed 4th, clutched again and then ran a [email protected] 

dude, seriously... do you need me to drive that thing for you?...







looking forward to seeing the new best.... get on that sheit.


----------



## methodicalmayhem (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (chim-chim1.8t)*

[email protected]/2.42/03JettaTiptronic/[email protected]/215-40-17/3150/Josh(methodicalmayhem)/Colorado
Giac 91, TIP, 007 DV, 2.5" DP and it is at altitude


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (chim-chim1.8t)*

(Joy from my name is Earl voice) oh, snap! haha


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (chim-chim1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chim-chim1.8t* »_dude, seriously... do you need me to drive that thing for you?...







looking forward to seeing the new best.... get on that sheit.

02J's are AWESOME!


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_02J's are AWESOME!

this is the first issue I have ever had with my 02J, I dont understand why everyone swears they are so bad....


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Junk T.I.)*

[email protected]/1.880/91Gti/ko3s GIAC X+93oct/2825car only/slicks/Mike(spdfrek)/IL
updated


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_[email protected]/1.880/91Gti/ko3s GIAC X+93oct/2825car only/slicks/Mike(spdfrek)/IL
updated
 great job mike!


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

bump-a-roo


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Hetzen at 11:49 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Hetzen at 11:49 AM 10-2-2006_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.281/02Gti/[email protected]/michelin mxv4+ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif/2580/Travis(sivart)/GA
spun all 2nd gear


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

update on mine
[email protected]/2.312/02gti337/[email protected]/18'' kuhmo MX/3015/ricky(vw1990corrado)/MA
(tuned it for my water/meth inj, and found out it was off the whole time







next time will be faster.)

i also had another run today that i got a 2.1 60ft, but the mph was 108. also a 13.5


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Hey Rich, hook me up, I finally joined the 10 second club! Yesterday @ Show and Go, Englishtown Raceway...
-1.68 60ft
-10.80 1/4
-133.37 mph


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_Hey Rich, hook me up, I finally joined the 10 second club! Yesterday @ Show and Go, Englishtown Raceway...
-1.68 60ft
-10.80 1/4
-133.37 mph
































































































































congrats rick, man the same 60s i pulled but no clean past on that run for me







this sat hopfully that will change!
congrats guys on going faster!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.4/2005 Jetta GLI/KO3S @ 27psi/16" Falken 512s/3030lbs/Mike(SAVwKO)/OH
Gonna try and better this on the 20th of this month. I lost the vid of the above run...recorded over it at H2O.








Here's the dyno:

and vid:
http://www.hostdub.com/SAVwKO:jenscar


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (SAVwKO)*

your pushing 27psi on a ko3s?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (sivart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sivart* »_your pushing 27psi on a ko3s?









Just spike


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Sorry, Rich it was a 10.808 @ 113.37 so I should be up one right...


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*

27psi spike whats it at redline? and those are pretty good numbers with a hairdryer


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_Sorry, Rich it was a 10.808 @ 113.37 so I should be up one right...









Dang, you ran 10's with a 113mph trap


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (sivart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sivart* »_27psi spike whats it at redline? and those are pretty good numbers with a hairdryer

14-15. Water/meth will get tuned tonight. Hope to get on the dyno before winter and get numbers with this kit and some race gas...and the stock maf so I don't lean out at peak boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (SAVwKO)*

just trying to see what u can get out of a ko3s


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

New time!
[email protected]/2.313/2001 Jetta/[email protected]~18psi(apr100oct)/bfgoodrich something or other/removed backseats/spare/Scott(Papaskot)/NY


----------



## dustygti82 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (papaskot)*

12.751 @ 110.97 MPH/ 2.005/ 2002 GTI/ 1.8T/ T3S60/ 2800/ 17" BFG DRs/ Dustin Kemplin (dustygti82)
I didn't win one race but ran my best time with the t3s60 on drag radials. I couldn't believe the time when I got the slip. 100 octane in the tank.
I messed up in third gear. I have a Greddy profec B spec 2 with the remote. running 12 psi low and 21 psi high. Well when I was running down the track in third gear I thought it was feeling a little weak (thinking I forgot to switch boost levels but I didn't). When I hit the switch it went from 21 psi to 12 psi in third gear. It felt like it fell on its face and I instantly hit the button to get back into high boost. I dunno how much time that cost me but I'm very have to hit 12's on drag radials
60' ..... 2.005
330 .... 5.458
1/8 .... 8.298
MPH ... 86.27
1000 .. 10.718
1/4 .... 12.751
MPH ... 110.97


_Modified by dustygti82 at 7:40 PM 10-14-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (dustygti82)*

almost all updated!!


----------



## TooSlowToCare (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.1 60'/ '03 GTI/ K03s (APR 93 oct.)/225/45-17 Fuzion HRI/ Stock weight with spare/ Blake (TooSlowToCare)/ AL


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (TooSlowToCare)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2875659
add sam


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_almost all updated!!

thanx, rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (TooSlowToCare)*

[email protected]/2.2/04 gti/ko3s (revo 3-bar)/205-55-16 stock conti's/stock weight/ Erik Erik04gti/ MD


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

updated!
[email protected]
best 60s 1.645


----------



## dustygti82 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_updated!
[email protected]
best 60s 1.645









Nice times!!.... your still missing my time on the ladder
12.751 @ 110.97 MPH/ 2.005/ 2002 GTI/ 1.8T/ T3S60/ 2800/ 17" BFG DRs/ Dustin Kemplin (dustygti82)


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*

awesome new times rich......


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (dustygti82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dustygti82* »_
Nice times!!.... your still missing my time on the ladder
12.751 @ 110.97 MPH/ 2.005/ 2002 GTI/ 1.8T/ T3S60/ 2800/ 17" BFG DRs/ Dustin Kemplin (dustygti82)
 updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (vdubed)*

so now both 12sec and 13sec brackets are headed by midwest...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and just noticed that they are both the smallest turboed cars of their respective brackets.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_awesome new times rich...... 

thanks! i still cant believe yesterday!
1.645 60s man, lol, racing srt4s w/3076r on it will do that i guess.
i was doing 1.6s all day long!
1st place in Q8!
won some $$$$$$
and bumped up 3rd in points!!


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
thanks! i still cant believe yesterday!
1.645 60s man, lol, racing srt4s w/3076r on it will do that i guess.
i was doing 1.6s all day long!
1st place in Q8!
won some $$$$$$
and bumped up 3rd in points!!

damn thats better than my 60ft... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_
damn thats better than my 60ft... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get on it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

14.0 @ 100 MPH
60' 2.4
Mods:
APR 100 oct
3" exhaust
CAI
200WHP on mustang dyno.








[EDIT] 14.016 @ 99.995 2.435 03 1.8T Jetta 3200lbs Wanli S1099 -Khaos-


_Modified by -Khaos- at 6:41 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.807/03GTi20thA.E./[email protected]/3000?/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(Hetzen)/IL


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

Hetzen, pump gas?
Edit: Nevermind...clicked your signature link.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (sandiegobmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandiegobmx* »_Hetzen, pump gas?
Edit: Nevermind...clicked your signature link.

almost. It was like 4.5ish gallons of 93 to 2.5ish of 100.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (Hetzen)*

UPDATED!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/3.2/02jetta/t3/t4/cooperZeons/AUTO/limpmode








working on getting it out of limp and it dosnt move out of the whole with the auto cant barke boost either cause the dumb computer so gonna spray off the line with slicks soon


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

update for me
[email protected]/2.422/02gti337/[email protected]/18'' kuhmo MX/3015/ricky(vw1990corrado)/MA
*93 octane pump gas*
if it wasnt so windy, i know i would have maybe dug to the 12s, but they shut it down to 1/8th mile racing cause of the cross winds, so after one of those i left.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VW1990CORRADO)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Cptmorgemaker)*

3.2 60s?








_Quote, originally posted by *Cptmorgemaker* »_[email protected]/*3.2/*02jetta/t3/t4/cooperZeons/AUTO/limpmode








working on getting it out of limp and it dosnt move out of the whole with the auto cant barke boost either cause the dumb computer so gonna spray off the line with slicks soon


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Yea i smoke them off the line u bet ur balls haha


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Man I have been wanting to do this all summer, finally got the car back out to the track and had a good day at VWFixxfest in Bradenton, Florida.
Please Update:
Old:
[email protected]/1.854/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/24.5x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)
New:
[email protected]/1.78x/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/24.5x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)
I will have slip pics and vids up soon, Rich







I win to the 11s...Time for you to step it up and beat me to the 10s....


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.822/01NB/[email protected]/kdw2's/3000ish/lean
[email protected] in the 1.8th
chip and some transmission work to help with wheelhop. Still gets wheelspin at the track around 6500 rpms... but fun







Fun little 18t.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_had a good day at VWFixxfest in Bradenton, Florida.
[email protected]/1.78x/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/24.5x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)


Awesome stuff, but you have a weight advantage. lol


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_
Awesome stuff, but you have a weight advantage. lol 

Too Add Speed Remove weight. lol. Now i am gonna really put the car on a diet. Remove All Glass and Hardware and installing a proper fuel cell removing the tank and supports should get me another 100 lbs of savings.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*

is this in the rabbit or the passat?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Captain Jack)*

Da Rabbit!!!


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (hypothetical)*

nice bunny, street or drag car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (DIRTYMOFO)*

Street Legal for now "Drag car..."
I am thinking about pulling the exhaust/windows and so forth and trying to loose some static weight.
The car has been stripped interior but I added a 10 point SCCA 1 3/4" Rollcage bringing my weight way up. The car weighs 2280 in fighting trim with my 'FAT' asr in it.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (VariantStg3)*

thats still bad ass for street trim...


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*fixfest 1/4 mile times's (no n2o record)*

well the last 3 weeks of my life has gone into building these 2 cars to set some records. 
here is a quick rundown of them.
03 gti 
35r .63, FR mani, 034efi, apt gear set, Usp intake mani, 75mm TB
W/driver 2575 [email protected] on 235/60/15 M&H dot's(not a slick). This car will be in the 10's with in the next month stay tuned.
05GLI
3071,APT mani, Usp intake mani w/r32 tb, 38mm tial.
225-45-17 bfg's
3075 w/driver [email protected] stay tuned for 11's on the same DR very soon.
also ran some crappy 10.20 in my car.








i will post some pics soon, also there is video on c3cars.com 
Chris Green 




_Modified by BALLIN-AUDI at 10:24 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*

wow... that'll work. Congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_ This car will be in the 10's with in the next month stay tuned.

Consider me tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2787244 <-- List of 1/4 mile times.


_Modified by -Khaos- at 3:17 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_well the last 3 weeks of my life has gone into building these 2 cars to set some records. 
here is a quick rundown of them.
03 gti 
35r .63, FR mani, 034efi, apt gearset, Usp intake manifold, 75mm TB
W/driver 2575 [email protected] on 235/60/15 M&H dot's. This car will be in the 10's with in the next month stay tuned.

what is the second car?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_what is the second car?

From his sig. 
95 Vr6 3.0LT- [email protected] 700whp (now 034EFI powered)


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_
From his sig. 
95 Vr6 3.0LT- [email protected] 700whp (now 034EFI powered)

sorry i hit enter before i posted about the GLi.


----------



## low boost (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*

i'm sure the track in bradenton loved seeing 11 second street cars.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (low boost)*

no 11.49 no care


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congratz on the results.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_
03 gti 
35r .63, FR mani, 034efi, apt gear set, Usp intake mani, 75mm TB
W/driver 2575 [email protected] on 235/60/15 M&H dot's(not a slick). This car will be in the 10's with in the next month stay tuned.


Sick, coming out gunning. What 60' on that run? Congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: fixfest 1/4 mile times's (low boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low boost* »_i'm sure the track in bradenton loved seeing 11 second street cars.









My favorite part of the entire day was listening to the PA anouncer explain to the "VW Crowd" why Chris had big slicks on the front of his car and not on the back, like noone there had a clue.








The guy was great don't get me wrong he just didn't know his audience.
The 03 GTI was "Very Impressive" and Chris's Jetta although slightly off the pace still stole the show. Nice outing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*T25 3071 Jetta running quicker!*

I finally got the GLI out to the track this past sunday, (VWFixxFest event) and ran some pretty nice #'s for a heavy car still using drag radials. Big Thanks to Chris Green and Mitch at Unforgettable for getting the car ready so quickly, and making it run as hard as it did. 
A few changes have been made to the car in the last week or so, since the older 12.8 run, so I will post entire setup.
-T25 GT3071R 0.64 (28PSI), ATP manifold + dp...
-Revo BT software (440 file)
-Siemens 630CC's
-3" inlet pipe
-Scat Rods
-Tial 38mm WG
-Unforgettable intake manifold, + R32 TB
-2.5" catback/electric dump
-225/45-17 BFG DR's
-Spec stage 3+ clutch + peloquin Diff
-110 octane gas
Car (05 6 speed GLI) weighted 2900 lbs flat without driver, and 3075 with. Only things removed were back seats, spare + tools.
Best run of the day:
60' 2.123
330' 5.637
1/8 8.279
MPH 92.98
1000 10.51
1/4 12.38
MPH 120.60
ran a few 12.5's + 12.7's with the highest trap being 121. I wish the car could go though the traps in 4th, but it must be shifted into 5th around 116 mph or so







Aiming for 11's on DR's with cooler weather, a better 60', and a little less weight. 
The Fixx Fest event was a blast. The 11 sec Ko4 S4, as well as the 11 sec rabbit were pretty crazy! Already looking forward to next year! 




_Modified by 3071R-GLI at 12:10 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (3071R-GLI)*

Hm 5th gear? I do 114 easy in 4th on a 24.5 in tire.
Anyways....sick traps. What boost and timing?


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (Hetzen)*

O and damn do I need to get some rods


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (Hetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hetzen* »_Hm 5th gear? I do 114 easy in 4th on a 24.5 in tire.
Anyways....sick traps. What boost and timing? 
 Thanks a lot man. Yeah, believe me I tried staying in 4th, but there was no way


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (3071R-GLI)*

What rpms are you shifting out of 4th in?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_What rpms are you shifting out of 4th in? 
7200


----------



## GiacGti (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_ Thanks a lot man. Yeah, believe me I tried staying in 4th, but there was no way










just curious, where are your shift points? that turbo is likely good right through 7700 rpm. isnt 7700 rpm in 4th like 125 mph? i could be wrong.

great trap speed though. great to see more and more 1.8t's trapping 115 and over. thats like my mental cutoff for having a _really_ fast streetable car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grocery gett3r (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (3071R-GLI)*

you ever hit up a dyno?
looks like you're making about 450-475 wheel.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (GiacGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGti* »_

just curious, where are your shift points? that turbo is likely good right through 7700 rpm. isnt 7700 rpm in 4th like 125 mph? i could be wrong.

I am not sure whether or not that turbo is good through 7700 (it is only a T25 with a .64 back) but even if it is, the software will not let me rev that high. I think it cuts out at 7200-7300 (although I have heard of others supposedly revving higher than that with Revo BT)


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (grocery gett3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grocery gett3r* »_you ever hit up a dyno?
looks like you're making about 450-475 wheel.
Yes, the car made 457 wheel on 30PSI...but since it is a "Florida dyno" I didn't post it to prevent the flamming that was coming my way


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (turbotuner20V)*

Here is 2 low 11sec ~130 mph runs with the swedish Mk4 uber 1.8T
http://www.sundbornssnickeri.s...g.mpg



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:43 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is 2 low 11sec ~130 mph runs with the swedish Mk4 uber 1.8T
http://www.sundbornssnickeri.s...g.mpg 


your link doesn't work foffa


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (18T_BT)*

try again....ive updated it


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

some pics of the 2 setups


































































_Modified by chaugner at 1:27 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (grocery gett3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grocery gett3r* »_you ever hit up a dyno?
looks like you're making about 450-475 wheel.

how? I trapped 114 on slicks and am maybe 150lbs lighter then him and you guys said I'm at like 325whp. 6mph = 125hp? And I was on slicks. Is it because he was spinning (maybe)?


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (Hetzen)*

Rich... Hey glad to see you haven't gotten around to updating the list. I went to the TnT tonight with my bud Jeff and tried out a set of 22" slicks...RESULTS BELOW.








Please update the updated time, and can i reccommend trying the 22s they sucked on the 60ft and we short shifted 4th to get cleanly into 5th but the results where pretty stunning.
Old numbers:
[email protected]/1.854/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/24.5x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3)
Newest Numbers:
[email protected]/1.927/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/22x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3) 


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 9:06 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
[email protected]/1.927/1983GTi/[email protected]/2280/22x8" slicks/Andy(VariantStg3) 









125mph


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (VariantStg3)*

DAMN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (VariantStg3)*

man theres a lot of numbers falling out there. the rabbit is bad-ass.. you and drew are neck and neck. does it still have stock rods?


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_man theres a lot of numbers falling out there. the rabbit is bad-ass.. you and drew are neck and neck. does it still have stock rods?

Yeap, Stock everything from Valve cover to oilpan. Jay Thorton Exhaust and my AEB Ross Machine Intake.
I am glad it's getting fast cause although I used some different parts I modeled the car after another smokin Mk1 Dragger named "OrangeCrush" - Do you know that guy?








I have a set of Scat Rods and Weisco Pistons sitting on the shelf. Our biggest issue is we only have a 2bar MAP so we can't tune A/F past 20 psi, so we are having to dip rich and then level to run 24. Gonna have to send the ECU back to Aussiland for the 4 bar MAP and or buy an M4.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
I am glad it's getting fast cause although I used some different parts I modeled the car after another smokin Mk1 Dragger named "OrangeCrush" - Do you know that guy?








.

nope, never heard of him lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (VariantStg3)*

haha oh "that guy"... what a jerk.
good luck with it.


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (lugnuts)*

kevin I got some questions for you on the new motor?


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: T25 3071 Jetta running quicker! (DIRTYMOFO)*

sorry guys i will be updating later this weekend!
gotta get some ink first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.88/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @25 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
Shakedown runs, prob. will run again on Sun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_[email protected]/1.88/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @25 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL


Update: [email protected]/1.855/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @25 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*

updated! congrats guys!
Mr green get your boys to set up the times like this please:
[email protected]/1.855/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @25 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
thanks just make my job easier!!!!


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Sorry about that. Here is one now. We will have the other one up shortly. 
[email protected]/2.123/2005 GLI/T25-GT3071R .64 @28 psi/225-45/17 BFG DR's/3075lbs with driver/Nick(3071R-GLI)/FL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (3071R-GLI)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2915938
gauging intrest!


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.033/01gti/GT35r/26x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)/NY
bogged the run really bad and then powered out of it.......


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*NEW best here, [email protected]*

lousy run, bogged really bad
2.033 60 foot
99.68mph 1/8 mile
[email protected]
the GT35r is a monster turbo. I love it..... I gotta learn to drive a big turbo like this.....
26 inch slicks, C16 race gas, 24 psi of boost, car weighed 2805 with me in it, rear seats, spare, tools, and pass seat removed
autronic SM4 standalone ECU, still a rough tune, from lugnuts....no good dyno time or anything, 


_Modified by Junk T.I. at 7:32 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_lousy run, bogged really bad
2.033 60 foot
99.68mph 1/8 mile
[email protected]
the GT35r is a monster turbo. I love it..... I gotta learn to drive a big turbo like this.....


thats a MAN's trap speed. 
what was the weight reduction? boost level? pump or race? slicks? as if you think people weren't going to immediately ask these questions


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (GiacGtiAgain)*

nice run.....get the 60" down a little more and you'll be smoking....LOL not that those et's and trap aren't smoking already.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (T-Boy)*

yeah man, I'm finding that my 2 step isnt setup good at all, i'm 2 stepping myself right into lag lol
its all good tough


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_thats a MAN's trap speed. 
what was the weight reduction? boost level? pump or race? slicks? as if you think people weren't going to immediately ask these questions









Add software to that list..


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
Add software to that list..

I doubt he's running "software" as in stock ecu.







(Unless you were messing around).
Pat that's pretty dope man.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

titties http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_lousy run, bogged really bad
2.033 60 foot
99.68mph 1/8 mile
[email protected]
the GT35r is a monster turbo. I love it..... I gotta learn to drive a big turbo like this.....
26 inch slicks, C16 race gas, 24 psi of boost, car weighed 2805 with me in it, rear seats, spare, tools, and pass seat removed
autronic SM4 standalone ECU, still a rough tune, from lugnuts....no good dyno time or anything, 

_Modified by Junk T.I. at 7:32 PM 11-10-2006_


that turbo has ALOT more left in it. Evo guys run it at 32-33 psi. great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you could break 130 mph trap speed with higher boost no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (GiacGtiAgain)*

I agree, there is a ton left in it..... I bet with tuning and all that jazz I can get 133-135 from it


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

that turbo has ALOT more left in it. Evo guys run it at 32-33 psi. great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you could break 130 mph trap speed with higher boost no doubt in my mind.

I was about to say....only 24psi, crank it up!!


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*

Well done. I'm sure there is more to come


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Good ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*

impressive trap speed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*

Fing cool. All boost trap speed record. w00t.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (axlekiller)*

best part is the launch was a bog 2.0 not a spinning 2.0 , so the trap wont come down when a good run is made
good job patty cakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (lugnuts)*

Good Job Pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*

Congrats Pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What track did you go to?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] ( 18bora)*

5:07 PM 11-10-2006) O2VW1.8T: wow and now that the surging is gone i see low 11's and 125+ traps lol that is if you get a clean pass.. I can't wait man good luck

in the IM i sent him yesterday









Man i gotta say That is insane, 130+ traps will be with ease once you get a good tune and a few more psi...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_Good Job Pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (rracerguy717)*

Its getting close to our 2year old 129ish trap with OEM 1,8T ecu









But still its great to see a 1.8T+GT35 that works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any movies ??


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] ([email protected])*

there is a video...... I'll get it posted up when i can


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Its getting close to our 2year old 129ish trap with OEM 1,8T ecu









But still its great to see a 1.8T+GT35 that works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any movies ??

European ECU's are easier to tune.







Pat's not wasting any time climbing this ladder.


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] ([email protected])*

"Its getting close to our 2year old 129ish trap with OEM 1,8T ecu " 
it's all about you isn't it. 
Do they not say congrats in sweden? 
WTG Pat.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_"Its getting close to our 2year old 129ish trap with OEM 1,8T ecu " 
it's all about you isn't it. 
Do they not say congrats in sweden? 
WTG Pat.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*









What exhaust mani is that and what turbo
Never mind full-race mani.


_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 4:50 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

35r .63
_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_








What exhaust mani is that and what turbo
Never mind full-race mani.

_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 4:50 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

p.s. sweet inline fuel pump install, dont even have to get dirty!


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_p.s. sweet inline fuel pump install, dont even have to get dirty!

like that huh,







thats was just untill I sump the stock tank and add the fuel rail,lines,new pump


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (BALLIN-AUDI)*

Man i love it, i need to get some race gas and slicks so i can compete. I have the same turbo. How much boost was that run on


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (lugnuts)*

[email protected]/2.033/01gti/GT35r/26x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)/NY
bogged the run really bad and then powered out of it.......


----------



## playr158 (Aug 30, 2005)

14.34 @ 97.55 mph
2.1sec 60'
197whp 213tq @ 17psi
all stock except for a MBC


----------



## MrArizona (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (MrArizona)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (playr158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *playr158* »_14.34 @ 97.55 mph
2.1sec 60'
197whp 213tq @ 17psi
all stock except for a MBC 

*[email protected]/2.033/01gti/GT35r/26x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)/NY*
if you could set it up like this please.
updated!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats pat!


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2915938
gauging intrest!

post on up boys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFloGLI (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.183/05gli/k03s/18x8 Falken FK-451/Justin(Acura Type-S)/Fl


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Acura Type-S)*

[email protected]/2.336/02gti/GT35R .63/regular 205/50/16 street tires/ peter( O2VW1.8T)/NC


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_[email protected]/2.336/02gti/GT35R .63/regular 205/50/16 street tires/ peter( O2VW1.8T)/NC

"sick" MPH man, you need some "sticky slickertons" and you are an 11 second street/strip car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
"sick" MPH man, you need some "sticky slickertons" and you are an 11 second street/strip car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


might take a while if you see my post


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_[email protected]/2.033/01gti/GT35r/26x8.5 M&H/Pat(junk t.i.)/NY
bogged the run really bad and then powered out of it.......

I'd like to see this car on 24.5" slicks, you still running the 3.94 final?
Excellent Run!!!


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
might take a while if you see my post









What post do you speak of...?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
What post do you speak of...?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2938002


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*

Oh that post, I figured after the lady gave you the go ahead and you got the paypals from everyone you were back together and tear'n up the track!!!








SORRY!!!


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_I'd like to see this car on 24.5" slicks, you still running the 3.94 final?
Excellent Run!!!

I am going to get a set of 24.5s to use......, yes still on the 3.94
I actually ran an [email protected] friday nite, but I'm not caring to update since in theat run I missed 4th gear terrible
the car has trapped 126


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: NEW best here, [email protected] (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_
I am going to get a set of 24.5s to use......, yes still on the 3.94
I actually ran an [email protected] friday nite, but I'm not caring to update since in theat run I missed 4th gear terrible
the car has trapped 126

i can't wait to see how it does on the 24.5's. Go get the record already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

First timer and nothing to turn crazy about but im proud of it:
[email protected]/03 Jetta/stock weight/K03S/all stock & stock Michelin & X+/Kamikaze2Dope/CA
Proof here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2852475
Awesome # i see here!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all cuz i know a little more now how hard and how $ it takes to get there!










_Modified by kamikaze2dope at 4:39 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (kamikaze2dope)*

updated!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

[email protected]/2.3/03 Jetta/Ko3S, 20PSI/Wanli S1099/3200/Khaos/OR


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (vdubed)*
















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif






















hope to see more/faster/quicker numbers for next year!


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif






















hope to see more/faster/quicker numbers for next year!

My pics rock










_Modified by PolskiHetzen at 5:21 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## lax1492 (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.154 60 foot /04 auto gti/ ko3s/stock 16's/ Revo stage 2, EuroJet FMIC , under drive pullies, ghl intake. 2.5 ghl tb/lax1492/MD


_Modified by lax1492 at 2:07 PM 12-20-2006_


----------



## FocalPoint (Sep 15, 2006)

mine:
[email protected]/1.680/90Gtx/ko3s SDS Standalone +94oct/street tires/Richard(focalpoint)/Ontario,Canada


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (FocalPoint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FocalPoint* »_mine:
[email protected]/1.680/90Gtx/ko3s SDS Standalone +94oct/street tires/Richard(focalpoint)/Ontario,Canada


107.14 on a k03s? even with standalone i didnt know that was possible. got a slip?
very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*

guessing has more to do with the weight of a Mk2 vs your typical MK4 1.8t


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_guessing has more to do with the weight of a Mk2 vs your typical MK4 1.8t


totally missed that. in that case, why is your trap so low?









jk. nice numbers. 1.68 60 foot in an mk2


----------



## XyX (Oct 4, 2005)

got a quick question..i have an 02 gti, full 3" TB, intake, APR 93 with eagle f1s..what will it run? or should i say should run?


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (XyX)*

updated!









_Quote, originally posted by *XyX* »_got a quick question..i have an 02 gti, full 3" TB, intake, APR 93 with eagle f1s..what will it run? or should i say should run?

mid to low 14s average, but that depends on you.


----------



## XyX (Oct 4, 2005)

what other performance mods would help my time?


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (XyX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
107.14 on a k03s? even with standalone i didnt know that was possible. got a slip?
very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'd like to see the slip also. IMO w/ that great of a 60' and trap, i'd say he should be in 12's. did something go wrong at the top end?

_Quote, originally posted by *XyX* »_what other performance mods would help my time?

weight reduction and better traction (slicks = greatest!)


----------



## XyX (Oct 4, 2005)

honestly..will slicks just destroy my tranny?..if not i'd run my car with them once or twice..


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (XyX)*

slicks don't destroy transmissions... drivers do.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_slicks don't destroy transmissions... drivers do.









Hmmm....







I may have to disagree. there


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (SloJTI)*

updated! for pat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (vdubed)*

Back from the dead to inspire earth shattering ET's from the 1.8t crowd


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*



JettaDude101 said:


> i'd like to see the slip also. IMO w/ that great of a 60' and trap, i'd say he should be in 12's. did something go wrong at the top end?
> QUOTE]
> he's either lying or missed a few gears
> only thing i can figure


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

107.14 on a k03s? even with standalone i didnt know that was possible. got a slip?
very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they measure the track in meters across the river.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (FocalPoint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FocalPoint* »_mine:
[email protected]/1.680/90Gtx/ko3s SDS Standalone +94oct/street tires/Richard(focalpoint)/Ontario,Canada
This is your thread where you are selling the car, and you mention 99 mph traps and a 14.4. You never say anything about 107 mph http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3028495
Also, a 1.6 60' on street tires is not going to happen on a fwd VW and street tires.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3071R-GLI* »_This is your thread where you are selling the car, and you mention 99 mph traps and a 14.4. You never say anything about 107 mph http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3028495
Also, a 1.6 60' on street tires is not going to happen on a fwd VW and street tires. 


oh man thats some serious ownage. let me step away from the wreckage so the rescue crews can get through...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*

1.6 60' on street tires but yet he spins thru 3rd gear lol.. I could careless about the 107mph that nothing amazing i trapped 105mph in a MK4 on pump gas... But the 1.6 and spinning thru 3rd has to be some crazy BS


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_1.6 60' on street tires but yet he spins thru 3rd gear lol.. I could careless about the 107mph that nothing amazing i trapped 105mph in a MK4 on pump gas... But the 1.6 and spinning thru 3rd has to be some crazy BS

I've only seen few Quattro guys so far do 1.6 on street tires, so unless he's Quattro MK2 he's full of it.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (zemun2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_
I've only seen few Quattro guys so far do 1.6 on street tires, so unless he's Quattro MK2 he's full of it.

right. it took the op of this thread years to hit a 1.6 60' on slicks. ain't happening in a fwd car with street tires.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
right. it took the op of this thread years to hit a 1.6 60' on slicks. ain't happening in a fwd car with street tires. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah it just doesnt come over night. you might squeek off a good one here and there, but the trick is to do it everytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and street tires 1.6s i doubt unless they like 10" wide and super gummy compound.
good luck guys for 07!!!lets see these times drop!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

15.015/2.4xx/01Jetta/[email protected]~21psi/Bridgestone Potenza G009(bald)/3200/Jeff(ColoradoSoul03)/OH.
GAIC X+ Software, Eurosport Cat-back, VF Engineering Engine Mounts, EvoHeatShield Intake Spacer, Ebay CAI.
Since I ran the time I added new things so we'll see what it does this year. The new parts are BF Goodrich G-Force Sport Tires, ECS Tuning Stage 1 clutch w/14lb flywheel, APR Motorsports TIP. I hope to have my front mount, K04-01 turbo, 380cc injectors, Audi TT MAF, Kinetic Motorsport Turbo Manifold, Eurosport Downpipe, and GAIC K04 software to run it all as well. Anybody running this that might be able to give me an idea of what I should run?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (ColoradoSoul03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoSoul03* »_15.015/2.4xx/01Jetta/[email protected]~21psi/Bridgestone Potenza G009(bald)/3200/Jeff(ColoradoSoul03)/OH.
GAIC X+ Software, Eurosport Cat-back, VF Engineering Engine Mounts, EvoHeatShield Intake Spacer, Ebay CAI.
Since I ran the time I added new things so we'll see what it does this year. The new parts are BF Goodrich G-Force Sport Tires, ECS Tuning Stage 1 clutch w/14lb flywheel, APR Motorsports TIP. I hope to have my front mount, K04-01 turbo, 380cc injectors, Audi TT MAF, Kinetic Motorsport Turbo Manifold, Eurosport Downpipe, and GAIC K04 software to run it all as well. Anybody running this that might be able to give me an idea of what I should run?


wheres the trap speed? and weak time. and a k04-01 is crap. and you dont need those injectors.


----------



## Fastest ET (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

wheres the trap speed? and weak time. and a k04-01 is crap. and you dont need those injectors.

giac makes a ko4 file using those inectors and maf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how come you are always so negative?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Fastest ET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastest ET* »_
giac makes a ko4 file using those inectors and maf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how come you are always so negative?










realistic, not negative. how come people are always so stupid?
savwko made 258 whp on stock injectors, and i can promise you that you won't even get close to that number with a k04-01, so i think stock injectors will be just fine.


----------



## Fastest ET (Jan 26, 2007)

it doesnt always matter with that though, you know how hard those injectors are working under the power of 248whp
this way the pules are farther apart and the injector do not work as hard, makes for a overall better runnng car. i gues giac is crazy for doing this huh?
they did it for a reason. that why other tuners are starting to mkae thier ko4 sw the same way. look outside the box, not in it


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoSoul03* »_15.015/2.4xx/01Jetta/[email protected]~21psi/Bridgestone Potenza G009(bald)/3200/Jeff(ColoradoSoul03)/OH.


need the traps please.

_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
savwko made 258 whp on stock injectors

yes he did but he also added methanol. what did he do with out the meth kit 225 something?


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_
need the traps please.
yes he did but he also added methanol. what did he do with out the meth kit 225 something?


yea, i wasnt touting the power number to show what he did power wise, just showing what the stock injectors are able to handle. if they can handle that, they should have no problem with 215 whp from a k04-01.


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

You're knocking the dude for running the injectors that the his tune says to run. And you're being a **** about it.
edit: t w a t


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (sandiegobmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandiegobmx* »_You're knocking the dude for running the injectors that the his tune says to run. And you're being a **** about it.
edit: t w a t


correction, im knocking the dude for his crap E.T., and his future plans of "upgrading" to a crap turbo. this isnt even the k04-02 we are talking about here. and you would call me a dick for knocking him no matter how i did it, your mind is made up that i shouldnt be knocking him at all.
how does one knock somebody nicely? perhaps ill send him a singing telegram to tell him that his future plans are garbage and a waste of money and that his current E.T. blows. im a realist; a lot of people on this board are just blindly nice. but i can promise you that an attitude like that does not lead to progress. 
just look at some of the big 1.8t players...love em or hate em, most of em are dic k's to some people on this board; including each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

I called you a twa.t. You obviously take yourself way too seriously. Being nice is a courtesy; you can both be nice and tell the truth at the same time. The "big 1.8t players" are a different subject, you're a dude, on a messageboard, being a twa.t. Sorry man.
I'll end it there...not trying to cluster **** this post.


----------



## Fastest ET (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

correction, im knocking the dude for his crap E.T., and his future plans of "upgrading" to a crap turbo. this isnt even the k04-02 we are talking about here. and you would call me a dick for knocking him no matter how i did it, your mind is made up that i shouldnt be knocking him at all.
how does one knock somebody nicely? perhaps ill send him a singing telegram to tell him that his future plans are garbage and a waste of money and that his current E.T. blows. im a realist; a lot of people on this board are just blindly nice. but i can promise you that an attitude like that does not lead to progress. 
just look at some of the big 1.8t players...love em or hate em, most of em are dic k's to some people on this board; including each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there are plenty who think the upgrade is worth it, if ou do the work yourself then yes its worth it, only what 800 bux or so? if you make cheddar then its worth it to pay someone to do the work, i agree and think the turbo is still a ticking timebomb but dude, why would u knock on somone for anything? not cool, we are all adults here


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

correction, im knocking the dude for his crap E.T., and his future plans of "upgrading" to a crap turbo. this isnt even the k04-02 we are talking about here. and you would call me a dick for knocking him no matter how i did it, your mind is made up that i shouldnt be knocking him at all.
how does one knock somebody nicely? perhaps ill send him a singing telegram to tell him that his future plans are garbage and a waste of money and that his current E.T. blows. im a realist; a lot of people on this board are just blindly nice. but i can promise you that an attitude like that does not lead to progress. 
just look at some of the big 1.8t players...love em or hate em, most of em are dic k's to some people on this board; including each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The problem here is that you are stupid.
You say "Oh look, Sav did blah on stockers" and then when someone points out that blah was from chemically boosting the motor with nitro methane (not water and meth kid, NITRO F***ING METHANE. do you even know what that is?) you go ahead and back pedal and say that you were just saying the injectors could support it. Which makes you look even more stupid. If he makes blah power by injecting fuel via a kit, then the injectors arent really doing it now are they?! 
The problem with the guys ET that you are knocking is his short time, smart guy. 2.4 is horrible. maybe thats why he mentioned inappropriate tires. with good street tires I could go 2 flats on my stock turbo. and im sure that with practice and persistance and good tires, he could too.
Hows that for power players being jerks? I wouldnt exactly call myself a power player, but i DAMN sure wouldnt call you anything but a d0uche nozzle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_
The problem here is that you are stupid.
You say "Oh look, Sav did blah on stockers" and then when someone points out that blah was from chemically boosting the motor with nitro methane (not water and meth kid, NITRO F***ING METHANE. do you even know what that is?) you go ahead and back pedal and say that you were just saying the injectors could support it. Which makes you look even more stupid. If he makes blah power by injecting fuel via a kit, then the injectors arent really doing it now are they?! 
The problem with the guys ET that you are knocking is his short time, smart guy. 2.4 is horrible. maybe thats why he mentioned inappropriate tires. with good street tires I could go 2 flats on my stock turbo. and im sure that with practice and persistance and good tires, he could too.
Hows that for power players being jerks? I wouldnt exactly call myself a power player, but i DAMN sure wouldnt call you anything but a d0uche nozzle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

im stupid? your the one making excuses on other people's behalf. what are you, sent from god to protect him or something? get a life.
you think stock injectors can't support a k04-01? if you say so, then you are the stupid one; not me. i understand the software is written for them; i was making a double point that he should not waste his time with that turbo OR the software, and thats its a joke in my opinion that the software calls for those injectors. how about all the guys that make 215 whp or more WITHOUT meth on the stock injectors? you dont like my example, fine, but don't act like those other guys don't exist. even savwko made like 225 whp without the damn meth.
and douche nozzle? do you think thats a clever little dig? i bet you use that one around all your friends and pride yourself on your unrelenting wit and infinite ability to humiliate someone else; or so you think. 
and what kind of point are you making when you say that his 60 foot is the reason for his bad time? your damn right it is; so what? all i said was that he had a horrible time, and you pointed out the main culprit. good job, it doesn't change what i said though.
lets recap what i said to start all this. 15 is a crap time it should be much better. it is not worth it to waste your time with a k04-01. anybody want to honestly argue either of those points with real facts? because i promise you that you will not win; because the facts are not there.
there you go, sir nozzle of vaginal cleanliness device.


----------



## Fastest ET (Jan 26, 2007)

sav also made that power on a 4bar, at 3 bar with tt injectors vs. a 4bar with stock injectors were an option, i would choose the tt injectors at 3
i actually made 215 wheel on just a 4bar and it was fine, yea stock injectors are plenty of fuel for a k04001, however it would run better with tunned larger injectors, anyoen would agree on that.


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.288 60ft/o3 GTi/ko3s 16psi/bfg kdw/3xxx/Ryan Bondy(ryanvw)/Windsor, Ontario Canada
time was from st thomas drag way....
this year hoping for 12's with my new mods coming

_Modified by ryanvw at 2:14 AM 1-29-2007_


_Modified by ryanvw at 2:15 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (ColoradoSoul03)*

you have the parts for a 020 why not get it ?


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Nitro7853)*

[email protected]/1.879/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 [email protected]/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2735lbs with no driver/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
Rich is slacking this weekend.


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*



vdubed said:


> need the traps please.
> Sorry, trap was 92.33 mph


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_
Rich is slacking this weekend.










thats it...... i want proof! writtten note from your mom!


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_
im stupid? your the one making excuses on other people's behalf. what are you, sent from god to protect him or something? get a life.
you think stock injectors can't support a k04-01? if you say so, then you are the stupid one; not me. i understand the software is written for them; i was making a double point that he should not waste his time with that turbo OR the software, and thats its a joke in my opinion that the software calls for those injectors. how about all the guys that make 215 whp or more WITHOUT meth on the stock injectors? you dont like my example, fine, but don't act like those other guys don't exist. even savwko made like 225 whp without the damn meth.
and douche nozzle? do you think thats a clever little dig? i bet you use that one around all your friends and pride yourself on your unrelenting wit and infinite ability to humiliate someone else; or so you think. 
and what kind of point are you making when you say that his 60 foot is the reason for his bad time? your damn right it is; so what? all i said was that he had a horrible time, and you pointed out the main culprit. good job, it doesn't change what i said though.
lets recap what i said to start all this. 15 is a crap time it should be much better. it is not worth it to waste your time with a k04-01. anybody want to honestly argue either of those points with real facts? because i promise you that you will not win; because the facts are not there.
there you go, sir nozzle of vaginal cleanliness device.


Ill tell you what. lets both drive about 5 hours with our slicks in the hatch, and race. Then you can pay me a couple hundred bucks as a fee for confirming everybody's suspicions about your brain powah. 
If you wont race me, then dont reply to me


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_[email protected]/1.879/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 [email protected]/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2735lbs with no driver/Adam(axlekiller)/AL
Rich is slacking this weekend.










good to see you are back @ the track....


----------



## corollinout (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (JettaDude101)*

[email protected]/01GTI/[email protected]/street/stock/corollinout/MD
basically stock with a cai....


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (JettaDude101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude101* »_
good to see you are back @ the track....









Thank you sir.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_
Ill tell you what. lets both drive about 5 hours with our slicks in the hatch, and race. Then you can pay me a couple hundred bucks as a fee for confirming everybody's suspicions about your brain powah. 
If you wont race me, then dont reply to me

uhoh, im gonna reply im breaking the rules. i never said anything about whos car was faster. im still on the stock turbo, im well aware that you would obliterate me, and had i ever claimed otherwise i would have just been making a fool of myself. however this really had nothing to do with any of our bantering. nor am i trying to be an ethug and drive anywhere to meet anyone to fight about anything.
if anything im an ejerk, edouche, edick, etc. none of this is all too serious to me. have fun with your much faster car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_im a jerk, douche, dick, weiner, ETC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fixed that for ya



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

updated! boys play nice.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.793/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @27 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL



_Modified by axlekiller at 12:03 AM 2-12-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*

congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*

good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_[email protected]/1.793/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @27 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL

Finally lol


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_[email protected]/1.793/2003 GTI/GT3076-15 .64 @27 psi/24.5x8.5x15 M&H/~2800lbs/Adam(axlekiller)/AL


nice times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*GT3076R T25 track times*









Car is coming along nicely. Unitronics powered, 110 octane, 27 psi. AEB head, OEM big port intake mani, stock throttle, 2" hot/2.5" cold IC piping w/ PTE 600 core, Pauter rods, AEB pistons, 630cc at 3 bar, VR MAF (maxed out, he he), ProfecB2, 02M, 24.5" slicks, Clutchnet clutch. Anymore questions, just ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

Wicked


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Don R)*

seems like 4 nice consistant runs.
so you fond of the left lane?


----------



## sandiegobmx (Mar 10, 2004)

I get confused with stuff like this. My best time in the 1/8th (all we have around here) is an [email protected] with a 1.8x 60-foot. I don't understand how you can cut a better 60, go five miles an hour faster, and run a 7.9. What are the variables that make stuff like that happen?
Awesome time, by the way.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (sandiegobmx)*

Traction, and gearing. The 02M is part of it. In the videos I have of some of the earlier runs in the day I'm still spinning some top of first and top of second.


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (axlekiller)*

Nice time Bro.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_








Car is coming along nicely. Unitronics powered, 110 octane, 27 psi. AEB head, OEM big port intake mani, stock throttle, 2" hot/2.5" cold IC piping w/ PTE 600 core, Pauter rods, AEB pistons, 630cc at 3 bar, VR MAF (maxed out, he he), ProfecB2, 02M, 24.5" slicks, Clutchnet clutch. Anymore questions, just ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


MT 24.5s ?
How many psi ?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (axlekiller)*

rofl. your 2 11sec runs were done round robin style. 12mins apart. shows you have a hard time heat soaking that pte600.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_

MT 24.5s ?
How many psi ?

M&H 24.5x8.5x15, 11-12 psi in them.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (axlekiller)*

congrats adam i know its along long long time coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubed)*

Congrats Dizzy....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2004glipower (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (JettaDude101)*

anymore t3s60 im wondering what i might run


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (2004glipower)*

up for more guys to post up their times. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_








Car is coming along nicely. Unitronics powered, 110 octane, 27 psi. AEB head, OEM big port intake mani, stock throttle, 2" hot/2.5" cold IC piping w/ PTE 600 core, Pauter rods, AEB pistons, 630cc at 3 bar, VR MAF (maxed out, he he), ProfecB2, 02M, 24.5" slicks, Clutchnet clutch. Anymore questions, just ask. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice run!!! I need to get to work...wish I had time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (VariantStg3)*

bump for more times! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.800/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2900/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(Hetzen)/IL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (PolskiHetzen)*

bump for hetzen nippin my heals! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

[email protected]/1.727/01A4/[email protected]/235-40-18/3300/Brandon(BranCKY3)/MI


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (BranCKY3)*

updated! keep em coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.327/2003 20th/1.8t/gt28rs/20psi/3174 lb's/17" all seasons/bill(mystery chip 1.8t)
first time at the track.. did this as show n go yesterday. im sure i will be updating this soon. just got to work on that 60'


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_[email protected]/1.800/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2900/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(Hetzen)/IL

kickass hetzen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_
lickass hetzen! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what???????
updated!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mistamike17 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.226/02 GTI 337/K03S @ Stock Boost/18" Sumitomo HRTZ/Stock Weight/Mistamike17/KY


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Mistamike17)*

updated!!!!
COME ON, where is all the show and go guys!


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_updated!!!!
COME ON, where is all the show and go guys!

The Jetta is down and they won't let me run the EVO.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** ( 18bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_
The Jetta is down and they won't let me run the EVO.









your in the same boat as me. mine is torn down but now waiting on parts. but i just race the wifes S/C R







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

UPDATE: [email protected]/2.210/2003 20th/1.8t/gt28rs/20psi/3074 lb's/16" gforce sports/bill(mystery chip 1.8t)PA


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_UPDATE: [email protected]/2.210/2003 20th/1.8t/gt28rs/20psi/3074 lb's/16" gforce sports/bill(mystery chip 1.8t)PA

Not bad man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*

gotta work on that 60' i was running stock pressure too... i think with slicks it'll be more impressive. it was funny cuz only 1 evo and 1 srt-4 ran faster than me.. the rest of the 1million that were there were running 13's and 14's most were on radials too! i did have a 13.7 run in there lol at 114mph haha. i went down because my cousin wanted to run me in his ws6 trans am... needless to say he ran a 13.3 @ 108 with a 2.0 60'










_Modified by mystery chip 1.8t at 9:30 AM 5-3-2007_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (mystery chip 1.8t)*

updated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
Not bad man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


better then not bad. 115 mph on 20 psi and what appears to be full weight? reveal mystery chip please. at least give us a hint.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GiacGtiAgain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GiacGtiAgain* »_

better then not bad. 115 mph on 20 psi and what appears to be full weight? reveal mystery chip please. at least give us a hint.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It's APR and 115 on street tires.


----------



## GiacGtiAgain (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_
It's APR and 115 on street tires.


stage 3+? well now it makes sense. numbers are still good but for 5k i wouldnt be satisfied with anything less. thanks for the clarificatiion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (GiacGtiAgain)*

[email protected]/1.737/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2900/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(Hetzen)/IL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more and more 11sec guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm feeling slow with all these 11second guys, but here we go..
[email protected]/1.8/'02GTI/1.8t/k03s/17psi on oldschool GIAC chip/30XXlbs/15"BFG's (UniDub)FL


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (UniDub)*

[email protected]/1.762/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*

[email protected]/1.738/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_[email protected]/1.738/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PolskiHetzen* »_[email protected]/1.738/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL

that does count, u cant take credit for a time that u red lighted


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
that does count, u cant take credit for a time that u red lighted


it doesn't matter if he redlighted or not. 
fact-nobody is flaunting their r/t.
fact-clock starts when beams are tripped after staging. not when light is green. 
fact-you belong in the mk4 boards.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (mirror)*

Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.303/2004 GLI/1.8T/K04-23/fullweight/225-40-18 street tires/Derek(loudgli)


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.758/1991 Gti/ko3s GIAC X+93oct/23x8.5 M&H/2500/Mike(spdfrek)/IL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (spdfrek)*

updated!
hope to see more times from waterfest!!!


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.763/03GTI20th/[email protected]/2800/24.5x8.5 MHs/Mike(PolskiHetzen)/IL


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (PolskiHetzen)*

updated!
are you the only person that has been racing lately?


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_updated!
are you the only person that has been racing lately?

unfortunetly it appears so. a lot seems in the works though so hopefully soon they'll be a few others http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/ 2.179 01gti snow tires ko3 non sport giac/downpipe/85deg day.


----------



## mark hamill (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/ 2.179 01gti snow tires ko3 non sport giac/downpipe/85deg day. (mark hamill)


----------



## UniDub (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (UniDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UniDub* »_

[email protected]/1.8/'02GTI/1.8t/k03s/17psi on oldschool GIAC chip/30XXlbs/15"BFG's (UniDub)FL


No update? I want to go back since i got a new cluch but it probobly wont be till after the new turbo goes on


----------



## caymandiver75 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (UniDub)*

Just curious, but what do you guys think a stock 2002 1.8t with a GIAC X+ flash would run in the quarter mile? I have our Jetta all tuned up, new timing belt, waterpump, plugs, thermostat, Temp sensor, MAF, fuel filter, etc and I think the car is ready for some additional boost.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (caymandiver75)*

high 14s to mid 14s with all the other supporting mods and a good driver, low 14s


----------



## nuther337 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (caymandiver75)*

[email protected]/2.259/02 337/20VT K04-23/3000ish/225-40-18" all-seasons/Eddie (nuther337)


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (caymandiver75)*

depends alot on the driver... When my car was stock i was running 15.3 to 15.1 after 400 pass's i got into the 14's then my best time of [email protected] or 95mph.. It took a while but once u figure out the launch and everything its quick...


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (O2VW1.8T)*

^ same here. Going to see how she does tommorow. Hoping for a 13.xxx this time but a low 14 will do


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (IFIWASINMYVW)*

UPDATED!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

updated my own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone else have some new times to put up?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_updated my own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone else have some new times to put up?

Congrats Rich. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dejan (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

I did 11.22 with my Seat Leon
But we didnt get any time slips, so I dont know @what speed.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Dejan)*

Get back out there and get the info!







and go faster! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i would like to get a little more info than just 11.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolfs01burg01 (Oct 31, 2006)

[email protected]/2.342/20thAEGTI/K03s Stock PSI/Cooper tires/3XXX/Luke(Wolfs01burg01)/FL


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

[email protected]/2.217/2003 Beetle/1.8T/K03s/?/Michelin Pilot sport 18" (20psi)/Matas(r0nd3L)


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

[email protected]/1.892/83 GTI/1.8T/T60-1 @ 23psi/2050#/23" M&H w rear skinny/Aaron(speeding-g60)


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

Made 4 clean passes today.....
run #.....60 foot........ET.............MPH
1..........1.863.......12.37........110.90
2..........1.872.......12.335......117.95
3..........1.752.......12.182......117.72
4..........1.759.......12.086......118.53
[email protected]/1.759/83 GTI/1.8T/T60-1 @ 23psi/2050#/23" M&H w rear skinny/Aaron(speeding-g60)
so what have i learned? to shift @ or just after my power/torque peak of 6700 rpm instead of the limiter.... and it is working. i did not make any more passes after this, as i wanted to end the year with my best run, and i did. i will process the videos later, its been a long day and i did not get what i was supposed to do done, as i was off dinkin around at a drag strip
and now i already cant wait til next season....
here are the last drag videos of the year for me....
12.37 @ 110
12.33 @ 117
12.18 @ 117
12.08 @ 118



_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:04 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/1.69/02gti/T3/67H.O./24.5" slicks/2750/EdsGTI/NY
Thanks Sam for the vid and the help.
http://s114.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (lugnuts)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

bump for drag racers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubed* »_bump for drag racers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Time for everyone to get on the 2008 Race Ladder.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

i have to wait for april till the track opens up.... hoping for 110+ traps.


----------



## lewis1.8t (Sep 26, 2006)

15.2 at 91.8 stock motor
all i had was suspension


_Modified by lewis1.8t at 9:46 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## ullbsory1.8t (Apr 9, 2006)

[email protected]x/2.160/2002 337/1.8t/ko3s BONE STOCk/ BBS RC's Kumhos/Jayce(ullbsory1.8t)


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ullbsory1.8t)*

Glad I could search this out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

[email protected] /2.2 /04 GLS/k03s
I'm sure traction would help though.....


----------



## vgtiw18t (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*









no closer to 360whp as I have gone from 23psi to 25psi








working on getting those 60ft times way down.


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vgtiw18t)*

bump for 2008 racing season!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/60ft/1986 Golf II 20VT/[email protected]/track slicks/2204/Gonçalo(HidRo)/Cascais - Portugal


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vgtiw18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vgtiw18t* »_








no closer to 360whp as I have gone from 23psi to 25psi








working on getting those 60ft times way down.

hmmm, makes me wonder what kind of power i'm making... i ran a 13.0 @ 113 with a 2.2 60ft.


----------



## kamikaze2dope (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (IFiONLY)*

dam im still last in the 14's list...
I should go soon and upgrade that.
Nice numbers by the way!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (kamikaze2dope)*

well, on my 3rd ever pass in my car i went.. race track is Lebanon Valley Dragway in upstate NY 69*, 43% humidity, CALT 1700ft, barometer 29.16
60ft 2.479
330ft 6.293
1/8 mile 9.303
1/8 mile mph 80.92
1000 ft 11.905
1/4 mile 14.065
1/4 mph 104.73
car set up as follows: GT3071R @ 15psi with *stock SMIC*, very worn stock 225/45/17inch michelin tires @ 36psi, 93octane pump gas, full tank, full street weight(with driver, im guesing 3050-3100#,).. while in 3rd gear my car was pulling so much timing, that the boost actually fell to about 11psi. i also have a Peloquin LSD.. i guess its a good baseline of the car, im waiting on my FMIC from PAG Parts before i run again, just wanted to see what it would do stock intercooler on the wastegate... my 60ft is horrible as i know, i dont drag race often, or launch my car for that matter so im not used to it at all, but of the 7 times the car went down the track the trap speeds were all from 102-105mph, same configuration with 60 foot times ranging from 2.4-2.8 seconds... last outting i broke the stock axle shifting into 2nd, and wont run again until the FMIC is in place with 24psi or so to blow the street tires off with

_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:35 PM 5-18-2008_


_Modified by boosted b5 at 10:37 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (boosted b5)*

[email protected]/1.797/02gti/GT35R [email protected]/regular 195/65/15 street tires/2800/Peter(O2VW1.8T)/NC
Post about the times is here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3843648


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

[email protected]/2.419/00golf4dr/gt3076R [email protected]/205/65/16 street tires/3200~/ Peter (Tdipower4me)/NY
3rd pass, had 45 psi in the tires, first time on this setup... just wanted to do a shakedown run of the w/g spring.

one issue though, right before the 1/4mi mark i'm hitting the rev limiter so thats prolly slowing me down by 1-2 mph.. i shift every gear at 7500rpm's... any ideas?

this is also pedaling the ish out of first.... i gotta order my mounts this week.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

[email protected]/2.30/02 GTI/1.8t/K03s @ 15psi/3000#/195/65/15(Island20v)


----------



## Atlantoniusiii (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.112/2004 GTI /[email protected]/225/50/15 bfg drag radials/stock - rear seats/Atlantoniusiii/NC
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Atlantoniusiii at 8:23 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## Atlantoniusiii (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Atlantoniusiii)*

update?


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

Updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

2 July 2008
1st Run: [email protected] / 2.381 / 2003 GTI 1.8T / K03S @ Stock / Republic Ultra HPR GT 225/40-18 88H on 18" Falken Hanabi / FLA
2nd Run: [email protected] / 2.521 / 2003 GTI 1.8T / K03S @ Stock / Republic Ultra HPR GT 225/40-18 88H on 18" Falken Hanabi / FLA
3rd Run: [email protected] / 2.5?0 / 2003 GTI 1.8T / K03S @ Stock / Republic Ultra HPR GT 225/40-18 88H on 18" Falken Hanabi / FLA
Also equipped with...Forge Motorsports FMIC & 007P*AEM CAI*VF Engineering Pendulum Mount
2 August 2008
1st Run: [email protected] / 2.621 / 2004 GLI 1.8T / K03S @ <16PSI / Dayton (Bridgestone) Daytona ZR 225/40-18 88W 320AA on 18" BBS RC / NY
2nd Run: [email protected] / 2.669 / 2004 GLI 1.8T / K03S @ <16PSI / Dayton (Bridgestone) Daytona ZR 225/40-18 88W 320AA on 18" BBS RC / NY
4th Run: [email protected] / 2.823 / 2004 GLI 1.8T / K03S @ <16PSI / Dayton (Bridgestone) Daytona ZR 225/40-18 88W 320AA on 18" BBS RC / NY
5th Run: [email protected] / 2.747 /2004 GLI 1.8T / K03S @ <16PSI / Dayton (Bridgestone) Daytona ZR 225/40-18 88W 320AA on 18" BBS RC / NY
Also equipped with...
*Neuspeed 28mm RSB*Forge Motorsport Adjustable BOV/DV*Auto Meter 3301*Autotech NEW CAI*42 Draft Designs 3" Downpipe*Mintex RED Box*VF Engineering Pendulum Mount*APR Stage 1/2 V2.01 93oct Exhaust Profile


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (true2liter)*

Updated with your best ET run.


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.spin/2005 GTI 1.8T/[email protected]/$80 sears tires/themadskater905/md/nc


_Modified by themadskater905 at 2:26 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (themadskater905)*

oh and can i add that the run was done on the coast of north carolina and the humidity was 88-93% that night? on top of the high 80's temp? and there was nothing taken out of the car. all my work stuff and subs were chillin in the back.


_Modified by themadskater905 at 3:34 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

14.884 @96 02 gti ko4-01 on 18"street tires,full tank o gas ,subs ,amps ,toolbox and a case of water in hatch and big spin!









_Modified by lardstax at 12:45 PM 8-11-2008_


_Modified by lardstax at 2:14 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (lardstax)*

[email protected]/1.69/95 golf/2.0 20v/s362 turbo/26x8.5x13 M&H/


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (euroroccoT)*

[email protected]/1.728/83 gti/20v/gt3582r/~1850#/24.5x9 MT's on Flystars + Flystar skinnys /Aaron (speeding-g60)


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]/1.98/2002 gti 337 edition/T3T67/2950/24.5x8.5x15" wheels/full street trim except for tires/Frank (Frankiebonez)


_Modified by FrankiEBoneZ at 12:37 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

[email protected] on stock Ko3s. (25 lb boost) Chipped, change wastegate, diode, 3 inch ebay downpipe with 2.5 to magnaflow, apr d1, manual boost valve. deleted N75, and deleted SAI, N249, and evap. deleted spare tire, 1/4th of tank, deleted rear seat, 100 octane gas. 
(stock turbo is dieing)


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta32687)*

highest trap speed no nitrous no water/meth?? ^


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FrankiEBoneZ)*

[email protected]/1.936/91 Jetta/t3.t4 60-trim .63/2500#/24.5x8x15 ET Drag/Brian Haenszel(haenszel)/VA


_Modified by haenszel at 4:36 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (haenszel)*

Updated.


----------



## 1.8tNdahaus (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.365/03 jetta/Ko3s/16"bbs/Shawn(1.8tndahaus)/MD


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (1.8tNdahaus)*

13.98/98...ko3nons/giacx/open dp/snow tires 2.0 60' out 60footed a 03 cobra on drag radials.
13.3/116lol/ 30r/440cc file/440inj. lean popping. all over.
2.2 60s on drags haha. worst.
if the car doesnt sell on ebay. then im gunna do a clutch put the tube manifold on maybe a hta wheel. see if i can make 125 on slicks.


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

13.6/118mph...gt3071r/uni/3inch/falk912 2.6 60'


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

[email protected]/2.805/00 Golf/[email protected]???/Kumho Ecsta SPT/???/dab2000/Ont. Canada


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected]/2.004/03 GTI/3071 [email protected]/xxxx lbs/225-50-16 DR/George(Durbo20vT)/CT


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (one.eightT03)*

[email protected]/2.4/03 jetta/[email protected]/Allseasons/Mike/NY
Not bad for my first time at the track ever lol..im sure i could be much quicker


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (3071R-GLI)*

New times
[email protected] mph/1.82/2005 GLI/GT3071R @ 32PSI/24.5X8.5X15 M&H/2880lbs with driver/Nick(3071R-GLI)/Florida


_Modified by 3071R-GLI at 10:21 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## NS_PHATGLI (May 16, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (3071R-GLI)*

WOW very nice man


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (NS_PHATGLI)*

[email protected]/1.830/1991 Jetta/1.8t/[email protected]/24.5 ET Drag/Brian Haenszel(Haenszel)


----------



## GTiyahe (Aug 27, 2006)

[email protected]/1.701/03 GTi/1.8t/K04-001/75shot/24.5x8.5x15M&H/BengRock


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTiyahe)*

Haven't seen this thread:
My quickest pass is almost a year old now: Hopefully I can get out to the track again but work has gotten busy. New 034EFI 01C is almost tuned. We'll have to see. Until then please put this on the list.
[email protected]/1.731/83 GTi/1.8t/GT30R .63A/R/24.5x8x13 MT/hypothetical (Andy)


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

just ran [email protected]
[email protected]/1.86/95golf/2.0 20v/s364/25x8.7x13/2300lbs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

Congrats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snubbs64 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected] mph/2.424/20th AE GTI/[email protected]/all-seasons/2900ish (educated guess)/Jake (Snubbs64)/Lancaster, PA
This was my 4th run ever and I'm on stock diff and clutch which was slipping quite a bit. I was happy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (snubbs64)*

update


----------



## editeK_Tuning (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (euroroccoT)*

15.3 @ 102 no traction.. mods mk3 megasquirt 14 psi


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (editeK_Tuning)*

can't post under Euroroccot anymore








[email protected]/2.0 20v/ax368/2110lbs/mk3 golf


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (autoxtrem)*

PM sent with new times.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (Island20V)*

[email protected] 2156lbs/27x10x15/2.0 20v/AX368 t3/mk3 golf


----------



## Chaoutzu (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubed)*

I've got a 20th AE and my fastest time was at Ennis, Tx and I ran a 14.09. Mods = APR 93, 3inch APR Full TB, Yokohama Prada Spec II's in the front, running ~20psi max, stock K03s, Forge007 DV, Urethane Bushings in the Pendulum mount. No spare tire/jack, or no backseats at all.. cushions and seatbacks are out. 14.09 @ 97 MPH. Something like a 1.98-2.00 60 ft. Lowered pressure in front tires (around 20-22psi) and 40-45 in the back.


_Modified by Chaoutzu at 12:09 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (Chaoutzu)*

[email protected]


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (autoxtrem)*

[email protected] AEB/Uni BT software/gt28rs/3" to 2.5 to 2.25/street tires/12psi


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubspeed)*

[email protected]/scats and aeb pistons/stock small port head/stock diff/gt30r/TAPP 630 on 91oct/drag radials/somewhere around 22psi


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_[email protected]/scats and aeb pistons/stock small port head/stock diff/gt30r/TAPP 630 on 91oct/drag radials/somewhere around 22psi

what was the 60ft i have a hard time believing this, especially on small port, radials and 22psi.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
what was the 60ft i have a hard time believing this, especially on small port, radials and 22psi.

60' had to have been in the low-1.7 range.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (haenszel)*

most people do have a hard time believing it. ****, i do too. i dont know how my trany didnt grenade. lol. the boost level is a guess though. i know it was somewhere around there though. here is the slip:








the thing that pisses me off is my reaction time. well, that and i got booted from the track for not having the proper safty equiptment.










_Modified by Fale at 12:52 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

[email protected]/2.1/2001 Seat Ibiza Cupra/k03s @ 23psi - full revo stage 2, quaife lsd/Yoko Parada Spec 2/2400lbs -1100kg/PhilW/UK


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (PhilW)*

14,62s. 155km/h Skoda Fabia 1,8T AUQ 17" street tyres, 3" downpipe, 2,5 catless exhaust. K&N filter, Cimbu chiped. 1090kg.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYKyCau2m6I


_Modified by Hudy_cz at 11:45 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_most people do have a hard time believing it. ****, i do too. i dont know how my trany didnt grenade. lol. the boost level is a guess though. i know it was somewhere around there though. here is the slip:








the thing that pisses me off is my reaction time. well, that and i got booted from the track for not having the proper safty equiptment.











1.6x on a drag radial, in a FWD car?? that run looks like it was done by a Fox body mustang on a drag radial. thats hooking for sure. whats your suspension setup, and what tire pressure
i do almost 92 in the 1/8th. but my 60fts are junktastic.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (boosted b5)*

like i mentioned above, this was last year. it was on a set of borrowed tires because i was tired of burning out the entire length of the strip. i remember that they were 15's and had a decent sidewall that made the contact patch huge. but make/model and psi of the set i just cant remember. suspension wise, it was koni coilovers with revalved shocks, neuspeed 28mm rsb with added shine racing bar in the torsion beam, i dont remember if my front sway was attached that run or not but that was an eibach 18-19mm(dont realy remember the specs on it), poly motor mounts and solid dog bone. i dont think i mentioned above that i was using a dual stage controller with 1st and 2nd gear at like just over 1BAR. 3rd gear and above sees 22-24psi. thats normaly where i kept it, but the specific boost levels of that day are slightly variable.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (Fale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fale* »_like i mentioned above, this was last year. it was on a set of borrowed tires because i was tired of burning out the entire length of the strip. i remember that they were 15's and had a decent sidewall that made the contact patch huge. but make/model and psi of the set i just cant remember. suspension wise, it was koni coilovers with revalved shocks, neuspeed 28mm rsb with added shine racing bar in the torsion beam, i dont remember if my front sway was attached that run or not but that was an eibach 18-19mm(dont realy remember the specs on it), poly motor mounts and solid dog bone. i dont think i mentioned above that i was using a dual stage controller with 1st and 2nd gear at like just over 1BAR. 3rd gear and above sees 22-24psi. thats normaly where i kept it, but the specific boost levels of that day are slightly variable.








\
i need a dual stage setup badly. im just sidetracked now with my mk2 project.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Rich, may as well update for my final FWD run.
[email protected]/1.7x/83 gti/20v 1.8T/gt3582r/~1850#/24.5x9 MT's on Flystars + Flystar skinnys/Aaron(speeding-g60)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (vdubed)*

[email protected]/ 2.7219/ 03 GTI 1.8t/ [email protected]>16/ BFG KDW2 235/35/18 /Daryl (JDriver1.8t)/ NC

My best time to date:
reaction-- .6356
60ft-- 2.7219
330ft-- 6.3840
1/8ET-- 9.3895
1/8mph-- 82.81
1/4ET-- 14.0566
1/4mph-- 105.49
03 GTI 1.8t tiptronic, 'manual' shifting.
Unitronic 1+ (peak 21psi, drops to and holds 16psi at high rpm)
Neuspeed P-Flow
Forge 007
Godspeed FMIC
Custom 2.5'' exhaust w/ high flow cat.
No rear seats or spare
Air ride: full up in the rear, and 2.5'' drop in front
Tires: 235/35/18 BFG KDW2


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 9:38 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (JDriver1.8t)*

2002 Gti
Best ET. 12.234 @ 115.54, 23psi/3071r/full 2.5 exhaust with cat, 3inch dp/104map
break down:
60 :: 1.922
330:: 5.226
660:: 7.940
MPH:: 92.30
1000:: 10.231
1320:: 12.234
MPH::: 115.54
best mph was 118.4 @ 25psi same setup. that run was a 12.34 @ 118.4
118 run
2.248 (bogged out of the hole)








5.527
8.162
94mph
10.446
12.349
118.42


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_2002 Gti
Best ET. 12.234 @ 115.54, 23psi/3071r/full 2.5 exhaust with cat, 3inch dp/104map
break down:
60 :: 1.922
330:: 5.226
660:: 7.940
MPH:: 92.30
1000:: 10.231
1320:: 12.234
MPH::: 115.54
best mph was 118.4 @ 25psi same setup. that run was a 12.34 @ 118.4
118 run
2.248 (bogged out of the hole)








5.527
8.162
94mph
10.446
12.349
118.42

if you kept at it and the cars weren't breaking the car would've went 120 and 11.99 easy.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
if you kept at it and the cars weren't breaking the car would've went 120 and 11.99 easy.
yeah man tell me about it. i was looking forward to Durbo being there, a little heads up battle would have been fun. 
dumpy cars suck man.. if i could have found a good spot to come out at it would have helped. getting through the gears isnt an issue for me, just the first 60 ft is tough.. hope halloween is looking good!!
more go juice, more boost, maybe a little timing to my Untouched Tapp file.








dont forget, that 118 run was a hot lap too










_Modified by boosted b5 at 5:29 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_yeah man tell me about it. i was looking forward to Durbo being there, a little heads up battle would have been fun. 
dumpy cars suck man.. if i could have found a good spot to come out at it would have helped. getting through the gears isnt an issue for me, just the first 60 ft is tough.. hope halloween is looking good!!
more go juice, more boost, maybe a little timing to my Untouched Tapp file.








dont forget, that 118 run was a hot lap too









_Modified by boosted b5 at 5:29 PM 10-23-2009_

george said he's going down on sunday last i talked to him... you could deff throw a couple degrees of timing into it!


----------



## vrcabby (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: GT3076R T25 track times (tdipower4me)*

how much hp is needed to run low to mid 13s? i want to keep the block stock but over boost it n blow it lol..


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.1/87 golf GT aeb head uni 630/[email protected] pump/MT radial 205/50/[email protected]/2380 w/driver/Drew Birch(hyperformancevw)/OC MD
drove it there, prayed it didnt break, ran it once, drove it to work the next day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hyperformancevw at 8:10 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_yeah man tell me about it. i was looking forward to Durbo being there, a little heads up battle would have been fun. 
dumpy cars suck man.. if i could have found a good spot to come out at it would have helped. getting through the gears isnt an issue for me, just the first 60 ft is tough.. hope halloween is looking good!!
more go juice, more boost, maybe a little timing to my Untouched Tapp file.








dont forget, that 118 run was a hot lap too











I wish I could have gone, taking 2 Friday's off in a row didn't go well with the boss tho. My axle ended up breaking before I made it anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
you prob saw a nice orange S10 there though


----------



## AK TUNING (Aug 7, 2007)

[email protected]/2.357/03'20th/k03s/street/stock/ak tuning/FL


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (AK TUNING)*

2.3 60'....13.3 @ 118 haha. 14.7 psi 
3076r--stock engine well drop ins.---forcefed engineering intake manifold.stock tb. stock smallport.
The story.. so im at the track last year.turned the boost up 26psi.. (street tires) went for a pass. and i just herd the turbo screaming!!.(was over boosing). let off in 2nd. the weeeeeeeeee the turbo makes when you know its over boosting..
2nd pass. turned the mbc down.. same thing
3rd pass same thing., 
4th pass elimated the mbc ran it off 1 bar-14.7psi and went 118mph. 2800 w/ me in it. building another one slowly/ more efficiantly. thanks for reading.


----------



## TmoeJ747 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (skywalkersgti)*

[email protected]
2.9 60ft








i either bogged hard or burned out like crazy each time, this was my best run before my tranny decided to explode. never really got to make a clean pass
3076r/stock head,intake/ie rods/21psi/23.9'' bfg drag radial
untouched UNI 630cc file
just swapped in the 02m and peloquin lsd in hopes of catching the last track day of the year but it was rained out







oh well, theres always next year


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_
I wish I could have gone, taking 2 Friday's off in a row didn't go well with the boss tho. My axle ended up breaking before I made it anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
you prob saw a nice orange S10 there though










yeah man, i lucked out and friday is my day off. did see the S10, it was nice.
next year dont know if ill have anything ready to run, might put my 3071R on my mk2, but im in the short stages of an AEB/supertech/cat cam, bigger turbo on my mk4.. just gotta scrounge up some $$, hoping 2011 will be the year for me.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re:*

Joel Brown - AP Tuning Corrado 2.1t
[email protected]/1.44/1991 Corrado/20v Turbo/2150 lbs/26X10 w/skinnies/wheelie bars/Joel Brown(Purple-Pill)/PA

60... 1.444
330... 3.963
1/8... 5.954 @ 128.76
1000...7.623
1/4... 8.98 @ 166 
Backup - 1.429 60', 4.01 330', dead twin disc clutch.


_Modified by lugnuts at 9:39 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (lugnuts)*

It seems this list has not been updated in the last year or so


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (3071R-GLI)*

so i know why my car is so slow.. scored cylinder wall, #1 cylinder. ended up nearly dropping an exhaust valve too. lucked out big time..
new build underway


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (vdubed)*

[email protected]/2.435/2004 GLI 1.8T/K03S on 100oct/General UHP tires/NY(true2liter)
APR93/100, AEM WAI, Forge TIP, 42DD DP, VF Dogbone, Autotech Composite Intake, Koni Str.T, H&R Race
That should do it for mod parts that make a difference.
**Next stop 14s flat.**


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: ***1.8t 1/4mile list *** (true2liter)*

[email protected]/2.500/03 GTI/KO3S stock/3355 lbs/16" OE Conti's/PA(Corrado1900T)
I think the biggest upgrade besides a chip or a turbo might be a LSD as I get no traction until third gear no matter how much of a burnout I do. It is a stock car but if I could get some traction in first it should be able to see the very top of the 14's.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected]/1.931/2001 A4/BW [email protected]/Yokohama AE430 All-seasons/#unknown/derekb727/Kentucky 


BW S259 on Stroked (2.0l) studded AEB head with custom Tapp intake mani and open DP. Maestro Base 870cc tune with 2step 

incredible heat soak of the ic 

better times to come..... i hope


----------



## true2liter (Jul 22, 2004)

R/T ... 0.882 
60' ... 2.268 
330 ... 6.180 
1/8 ... 9.391 
MPH ... 78.09 
1000 ... 12.150 
1/4 ... 14.484 
MPH ... 96.32 

[email protected]/2.268/2004 GLI 1.8T/[email protected] defult/Continental ExtremeContact DWS on 18" moda md8/unknown weight/Anthony(true2liter)/NY 

Empire Dragway (Leicester, NY) 
Last night 16 July 2011 @ 1957 
2-3 gallons of 93 octane 
130 degrees track temp 
ambient roughly 80 degrees 
~42 psi tire pressure 
2.25 degree of timing, all else default 

Autotech CAI 
42DD DP 
Autotech 2.5" Catback 
Forge TIP 
OE SMIC 
VF dogbone 

Next? More practice with current dial before more changes.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Lupo 1.8t s256 1.4bar 
mh slicks 7.5x23 0.6bar 

miss shift into 2nd  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seqXgEwXBoo 

60fot 1.76s 
1/8 8.00 
1/4 12.48 178km/h


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected]/2.555/2003gti/[email protected]/215.35.18/David(CoderGFX)/Sacramento Raceway, CA

first time at the track :facepalm:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

wow dragged up from the depths.

screw it i will add to it.

the ONLY 9 second 4cyl Audi Quattro car in North America (and one of only two in the world) ran 9.90 @ 141 with a 1.49 60' time.


----------

